# Bunny Hop......



## Rüssel__ (28. September 2009)

Tag Leute.

Ich bin grad dabei meine Fahrtechnik deutlich zu verbessern, aber mit dem Bunny Hop komm ich einfach nicht klar.

Entweder bring ich das Vorderrad schön hoch und dabei zieh ich das hintere eher nur so hinterher oder wenn ich mich drauf konzentriere das Hinterrad schön hoch zu bekommen dann lupf ich das vordere nur so ca. 10 bis 20 cm hoch....
Aber mit beiden Räder gleichzeitig schaff ich´s einfach nicht


Auf den Videos hier sieht das alles so spielerisch aus...

Wie lange habt ihr denn geübt bis es richtig geklappt hat??

Das geht doch mit nem Fully genauso oder ist es damit um einiges schwieriger ?? Denn die Freak´s in den Videos fahren ja andere Räder...

Rüssel


----------



## Marc B (29. September 2009)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Aber mit beiden Räder gleichzeitig schaff ich´s einfach nicht



Da liegt der Fehler Beim richtigen *Bunny Hop* ziehst du nicht beide Räder gleichzeitig hoch, sondern *zuerst das vordere Rad*. Der Sprung mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig hoch nennt sich *Standard Hop* und ist wenig empfehlenswert. Das Problem liegt bei vielen Bikern darin, dass sie die Bewegung des Standard Hops verinnerlicht haben und nun Probleme haben, auf den Bunny Hop umzustellen. Denn der funktioniert ganz anders...

Sehr schön erklärt wird der Bunny Hop hier:* +++ KLICK +++*

Es kommt mehr auf die Geometrie des Bikes an, ob es schwieriger oder leichter ist. Ein kürzeres Rad (Kettenstreben, Oberrohr) mit kurzem Vorbau und Rizer Bar geht leichter in die Luft als ein laufruhiges langes Bike mit langem Vorbau. 

Hier erkennt man das Ganze auch sehr gut:






(EDIT: Video erstmal rausgenommen)

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (29. September 2009)

Erst mal Danke für die Video´s.....

Aber ich hab schon so viele angeschaut aber es klappt nicht.

Ich weiß schon das man das Vorderrad zuerst lupfen muss aber wenn ich mich darauf konzentrier das Vorderrad gut hoch zu bekommen (was mir auch gut gelingt), und wenn ich dann anfang das hintere hoch zu ziehen knallt mir das vordere wieder ziemlich schnell richtung boden und so schaff ich´s irgendwie nie richtig etwas zu überspringen....

Aber vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu ungeduldig und es bedarf einfach viel mehr übung...

Vielleicht wäre auch mal ein Kurs gut wo einem sowas beigebogen wird

Nah ja werd nicht aufgeben, irgendwann wirds schon werden

Rüssel


----------



## Marc B (29. September 2009)

> wenn ich dann anfang das hintere hoch zu ziehen knallt mir das vordere wieder ziemlich schnell richtung boden und so schaff ich´s irgendwie nie richtig etwas zu überspringen....



Wie "ziehst" du das Hinterrad denn hoch? Viele machen den Fehler, zu versuchen das Hinterrad wie beim Standard-Hop aus dem Knie hochzuziehen, so wie sie es gewohnt sind. Vor allem jahrelange Clickie-Fahrer machen das so. Der Bunny Hop funktioiniert jedoch anders, denn man zieht das Hinterrad nicht aus dem Knie nach, sondern es folgt durch die dynamische Bewegung der Hüfte zum Vorbau (nochmal genau *HIER* gucken). Wichtig ist dafür, dass du beim Anlupfen des Vorderrads mit dem Oberkörper nach hinten gegangen bist (zurücklehnen), um dann sehr dynamisch die Hüfte zum Vorbau zu bewegen.

Klar, so ein Kurs ist gut. In eurer Gegend gibt es auch bestimmt gute Anbieter. Wichtig ist halt, dass der Coach den Hop nicht nur gut vormachen kann Kannst ja mal hier nachfragen: http://www.biketours-oberstdorf.de/fahrtechnik.php


----------



## Rüssel__ (29. September 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Wie "ziehst" du das Hinterrad denn hoch? Viele machen den Fehler, zu versuchen das Hinterrad wie beim Standard-Hop aus dem Knie hochzuziehen, so wie sie es gewohnt sind. Vor allem jahrelange Clickie-Fahrer machen das so.



Genauso mach ich es.....und clickiefahrer bin ich auch.... und in dem moment wo ich die knie anzieh geht das vorderrad runter, was sich jetzt eigentlich auch logisch erklärt.

Bei mir siehts so aus: Vorderrad hochziehen gestreckte Arme und leicht angewinkelte Beine funktioniert super (so wie auf den Bilder auch) aber dann weiß ich nicht mehr weiter und wenn ich dann die Knie anzieh kommts Vorderrad sofort wieder runter...

Also da liegt der Hund wahrscheinlich begraben...

Ich glaub ich muss einfach fest weiterüben

Danke schon mal 

Rüssel


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. September 2009)

Grundsätzlich ist zu sagen: Ein Bunnyhop wird nicht von heute auf morgen gelernt, das dauert Wochen, sogar Monate. Ich klink mich mal in deine Beschreibung ein:



> Bei mir siehts so aus: Vorderrad hochziehen gestreckte Arme und leicht angewinkelte Beine funktioniert super (so wie auf den Bilder auch) [während du das Vorderrad hochziehst, dich nach hinten lehnst und die Arme gestreckt hast - noch nicht die Beine anziehen! Die Bewegung die du mit Oberkörper und Lenker nun vollziehen solltest, sollte in die Richtung "oben-vorne" gehen. Dann erst werden die Beine angezogen, das Vorderrad sollte nun schon den höchsten Punkt passiert haben. Grundsätzlich gilt, dass dein Bunnyhop nur so hoch wird wie dein Vorderrad auch an Höhe gewonnen hat. Sollte dein Hinterrad höher sein, wird das ganze ungleichmäßig. Also, wichtig: Kontrolliert erstmal das Vorderrad hochziehen können und anschließend in der "oben-vorne"-Bewegung  das Hinterrad mitziehen.] aber dann weiß ich nicht mehr weiter und wenn ich dann die Knie anzieh kommts Vorderrad sofort wieder runter...


----------



## Marc B (29. September 2009)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist zu sagen: Ein Bunnyhop wird nicht von heute auf morgen gelernt, das dauert Wochen, sogar Monate.



Kommt drauf an In der hohen Ausführung wie auf deinem Bild mag das stimmen. Die Bewegung des Bunny Hops an sich lernen immer wieder Teilnehmer in den Kursen und bekommen das dann gut hin. Das sind dann aber meistens nicht diejenigen, die jahrelang den "Standard Hop" gemacht haben und die alte Bewegung mit dem Hochziehen des Hinterrads nicht abschalten können. Diese Kandidaten müssen mehr Zeit und Übung investieren - aber es lohnt sich!


----------



## Rüssel__ (29. September 2009)

Werd auf jeden Fall am Ball bleiben....

Der Winter ist ja lang genug um zu üben

Wird schon noch werden

Rüssel


----------



## player599 (30. September 2009)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist zu sagen: Ein Bunnyhop wird nicht von heute auf morgen gelernt, das dauert Wochen, sogar Monate.


 also ich weiß nicht, ich hab den bunny hop vor jahren auf dem schulweg gelernt.....und ich bin nicht gerade ein naturtalent....


----------



## Marc B (30. September 2009)

player599 schrieb:


> also ich weiß nicht, ich hab den bunny hop vor jahren *auf dem schulweg* gelernt.....und ich bin nicht gerade ein naturtalent....



...in jungen Jahren lernt es sich einfacher


----------



## don-rock (30. September 2009)

auf ´nem "handlichen" bike, bspw. bmx oder 24" bmx cruiser, funktioniert es meist einfacher. 
wenn du die bewegungsabläufe dann inne hast, funzt es auch schneller auf größer- und schwereren bikes.
bei mir war das zuminest so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (3. Oktober 2009)

ein guter tip um das heck hochzukriegen ist wenn du dir vorstellest du drehst an den lenkergriffen nach vorne und drückst die bremshebel runter damit das heck hochkommt. ich stell mir das nicht nur vor sondern mach das auch.


----------



## player599 (3. Oktober 2009)

du kannst auch erstmal versuchen das hinterrad ohne bremse vom boden hoch zu kriegen, und dann versuchst du das ganze nochmal, nur davor den lenker hochziehen.


----------



## Rüssel__ (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi.

Danke für die Tips......

Wie schon gesagt: Das Hinterrad alleine hochzubekommen funktioniert super, auch richtig schön hoch....

Das Vorderrad alleine hoch zu bekommen funktioniert auch super, so wie auf den Video´s zu sehen..........

Aber ich hab mein Problem glaub schon erkannt und zwar ich bring die Hüfte nach dem Vorderrad lupfen nicht nach vorne und daran scheiterts noch........

Aber wird schon werden


----------



## Marc B (3. Oktober 2009)

player599 schrieb:


> du kannst auch erstmal versuchen das hinterrad ohne bremse vom boden hoch zu kriegen, und dann versuchst du das ganze nochmal, nur davor den lenker hochziehen.



Das sehe ich problematisch. Denn beim "das hinterrad ohne bremse vom boden hoch kriegen" zieht man das Rad aus den Beinen hoch (In Pedale einkeilen und dann Ferse nach hinten oben ziehen), was beim Bunny Hop ja anders läuft (Hinterrad folgt dem Vorderrad durch dynamischen Hüftimpuls zum Vorbau). Viele Biker haben lange den Standard-Hop gemacht, bei dem man Vorder- und Hinterrad gleichzeitig hochzieht und schaffen es nur sehr schwer den richtigen Bunny Hop zu erlernen, da sie immer wieder in alte Bewegungsmuster zurückfallen.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Fahrrad_Basti (3. Oktober 2009)

naja ka wiesos bei dir nich klappt..
ich hab nem 9 jährigen nen bunny hop  in 5 -10 mins gelernt. zu erst standart hop und dann bunnyhop.. zwar nur 3 cm aba bunny hop..
üben..


----------



## Rüssel__ (3. Oktober 2009)

Fahrrad_Basti schrieb:


> naja ka wiesos bei dir nich klappt..
> ich hab nem 9 jährigen nen bunny hop  in 5 -10 mins gelernt. zu erst standart hop und dann bunnyhop.. zwar nur 3 cm aba bunny hop..
> üben..



Nen Bunny Hop über ein ca. 15cm Hindernis schaff ich auch das ist kein Problem mehr

Aber ich würd halt auch gern mal auf ein Hindernis (sei es ne stufe / absatz oder was auch immer) springen das etwas höher ist, da wo ich immer übe da gibt halt so absätze mit ca. 30 - 40 cm und mehr und die würd ich einfach auch gern per Bunny Hop erklimmen und das schaff ich halt einfach noch nicht...

Rüssel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sibbe1 (3. Oktober 2009)

Was man sagen muss,
es hängt auch was vom Gewicht ab. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus das du kein 20 Kilo Bike hast. Du musst nur weiter Üben. Wenn du dein Bike auch nur 15 cm hoch kriegst dann ist das schon mal ein Anfang. Du musst es jetzt nur vorne weiter hoch kriegen, und dann Versucehn dein Hinterrad auf diese höhe hhochzukriegen. Das alles auch richtig zu timen bracuht Zeit und viel Übung.


----------



## Marc B (3. Oktober 2009)

Sibbe1 schrieb:


> Was man sagen muss,
> es hängt auch was vom Gewicht ab. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus das du kein 20 Kilo Bike hast.



Mein altes Bike wiegt 20 kg und geht sehr gut in den Bunny Hop, auch über Baumstämme. Das liegt unter anderem an den kurzen Kettenstreben Die Geometrie des Bikes ist also ein wichtiger Faktor für den Eefolg von hohen Bunny Hops. Man kann etwas daran tun, z.B, einen kurzen Vorbau und einen Riser Bar montieren.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Harry_I (4. Oktober 2009)

Sollte man für den zeitlichen Ablauf - und zur Vermeidung des Schweinhopps - einen Kicker (dickes Brett o. ä) verwenden?
Dadurch dem Hinterrad einen Impuls (Kick) nach oben mitgeben? 
Oder wirds dadurch noch schwieriger?


----------



## Marc B (4. Oktober 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Sollte man für den zeitlichen Ablauf - und zur Vermeidung des Schweinhopps - einen Kicker (dickes Brett o. ä) verwenden?
> Dadurch dem Hinterrad einen Impuls (Kick) nach oben mitgeben?
> Oder wirds dadurch noch schwieriger?



Es besteht m.E. die Möglichkeit, dass es der Kicker schwieriger macht. Denn er kann von der eigentlichen Technik ablenken, da man sich zusätzlich zum Erlernen der Bunny-Hop-Technik noch auf den Absprung über ein künstliches Hindernis konzentrieren muss. Da Biken zum großen Teil Kopsache ist, sollte man versuchen die Bedingungen so günstig wie möglich zu gestalten, deshalb halte ich den Kicker als Lernhilfe für suboptimal. 

Aber versuchen kannst du es schon, vielleicht klappt es ja bei dir. Sowas ist auch immer individuell.

Tipp: Lass dich bei deinen Bunny-Hop-Versuchen von der Seite filmen oder fotografieren (Sequenz-Bild). Dann kannst du dir in Slow-Motion angucken, wo das Problem liegt und deine Bewegung mit den Bildern aus den Fahrtechnik-Anleitungen hier vergleichen. 

P.S.: Oder du machst einen Kurs bei einer Fahrtechnikschule, bei denen der Coach dir direktes Feedback geben kann.


----------



## Lemming (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub das hat hier noch keiner geschrieben, Klickies abmachen und durch Bärentatzen ersetzen. Da merkst du ganz schnell was du falsch machst und lernst es recht fix. (Meist fehlende Körperspannung die man ohne Klicks durch das "verkeilen" der Füsse aufbaut).  Wenn du es einmal raushast wieder die Klickies dranschrauben. (Schadet der Fahrtechnik im allg. nicht, gelegentlich mal ohne Klicks zu fahren)


----------



## Tom Servo (5. Oktober 2009)

Selber hab ich eher das Problem, das Vorderrad hoch genug in die Luft zu bekommen. Irgendwie peil ich den nötigen Bewegungsablauf absolut nicht. Wenn ich es denn mal durch Zufall halbwegs koordiniert bekomme, reicht meistens ein nach Vorne stossen des Lenkers, um das Heck mit hoch zu ziehen. Die Bewegung mit der Hüfte und den Beinen scheint von alleine zu kommen. Anscheinend gehe ich die Sache von der falschen Richtung an.


----------



## Marc B (5. Oktober 2009)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Selber hab ich eher das Problem, *das Vorderrad hoch genug in die Luft zu bekommen.* (...)



Fehlt da ein "nicht"? Falls ja: Auf den Bildern sind immer hohe Bunny Hops zu sehen, du kannst das Ganze jedoch auch in kleiner Version machen, da brauchst du das VR auch nicht so hoch zu ziehen z.B. wenn du auf eine flache Bordsteinkante springst. Wichtig: Wenn du das VR angelupft hast, verstärke den Impuls indem du die Arme streckst und dich nach hinten lehnst. Aus dieser Haltung kannst du dann dynamisch die Hüfte zum Vorbau schieben ("stem****") und so bewirken, dass das Heck folgt. (sieht man hier ganz gut: http://www.goodforkidsfoundation.org/files/images/Good4Kids37.jpg


----------



## Tom Servo (5. Oktober 2009)

Sorry, belgisches Deutsch. Jo, ich bekomm das VR nicht hoch genug.


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Oktober 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Sollte man für den zeitlichen Ablauf - und zur Vermeidung des Schweinhopps - einen Kicker (dickes Brett o. ä) verwenden?
> Dadurch dem Hinterrad einen Impuls (Kick) nach oben mitgeben?
> Oder wirds dadurch noch schwieriger?



anfangs würd ich das nicht machen aber später ist die technik supergut um auf lange treppensets zu springen. dabei knallt man mit dem hinterrad auf der ersten oder zweiten stufe dagegen und bounced sich rauf.

ich hab ja bunnyhops gelernt indem ich auf euroaletten gesprungen bin. ich hab mich immer leichter getan auf was draufzuspringen und so die bewegung zu lernen. drüberspringen ist eine andere liga und ich hab das später erst gelernt.


----------



## Harry_I (6. Oktober 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich hab ja bunnyhops gelernt indem ich auf euroaletten gesprungen bin. ich hab mich immer leichter getan auf was draufzuspringen und so die bewegung zu lernen. drüberspringen ist eine andere liga und ich hab das später erst gelernt.



Hatte ich auch gedacht, dass es geschickter ist auf etwas drauf zu springen. Probiert an einer Treppenstufe (etwa 20cm), zeitlicher Ablauf war schlecht. Ergebnis: Snakebit und Kerbung an Felge (war wohl etwas zu wenig Luft im Reifen).

Also habe ich mich wieder an Weinkartons versucht. Mit viel Mühe habe ich zwar Höhen von 40cm übersprungen, jedoch ist dies immer noch ein halber Schweinehop. Das Vorderrad verlässt nur etwas früher den Boden aber das ganze Rad hat nur eine Schrägstellung von höchsten 30 Grad - eher noch weniger.
Falls man wirklich die 40 cm überspringt knallt man doch wieder ziemlich runter. Materialschonener wäre wirklich auf etwas zu springen. Muss ich mal noch ein wenig suchen. Vielleicht mit einer etwas runderen Kante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (6. Oktober 2009)

europaletten haben die eigenschaft sich zu verschieben wenn man härter auf die kante knallt. von daher wesentlich materialschonender als betonkanten oder treppen.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Oktober 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch gedacht, dass es geschickter ist auf etwas drauf zu springen. Probiert an einer Treppenstufe (etwa 20cm), zeitlicher Ablauf war schlecht. Ergebnis: Snakebit und Kerbung an Felge (war wohl etwas zu wenig Luft im Reifen).
> 
> Also habe ich mich wieder an Weinkartons versucht. Mit viel Mühe habe ich zwar Höhen von 40cm übersprungen, jedoch ist dies immer noch ein halber Schweinehop. Das Vorderrad verlässt nur etwas früher den Boden aber das ganze Rad hat nur eine Schrägstellung von höchsten 30 Grad - eher noch weniger.
> Falls man wirklich die 40 cm überspringt knallt man doch wieder ziemlich runter. Materialschonener wäre wirklich auf etwas zu springen. Muss ich mal noch ein wenig suchen. Vielleicht mit einer etwas runderen Kante.




Naja, wenn man richtig abfedert sind 40 cm ja nicht so schlimm für das Fahrrad. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man erst versuchen auf etwas draufzuspringen, wenn man die technik schon beherrscht.

Ich werde mir demnächst eine Meslatte bauen, sodass ich genaue cm Angaben habe und meinen Vortschritt besser erkenne.


----------



## Marc B (6. Oktober 2009)

Die Höhe ist ja erstmal nicht so wichtig, sondern eine saubere Technik Der Rest kann dann noch folgen. Schuhkartons eignen sich gut für die ersten höheren Versuche.


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Oktober 2009)

ich hab mal ein paar alte fotos gefunden wo man die bewegung für fullie bunnies gut sehn kann. die sind unterschiedlich zu hardtailbunnyhops. beim fullie muss man viel umfangreicher ziehn und das komprimieren des hinterbaus vorher einberechnen indem man stärker gabel und hinterbau pusht. auf dem ersten foto sieht man die kompression recht gut. der hinterbau ist komplett eingefedert und sogar der reifen komprimiert sich noch. drückt man ein fullie vorher nicht genügend zusammen frisst die federung zuviel energie.  mit dem körper spannt man sich im rad quasi vor:







beim explosionsartigen wegdrücken nur keine bescheidenheit und das vorderrad so hoch es der lenker und die oberschenkel zulässt ziehn. aber den körper schön vorwärtsgerichtet gekrümmt halten sonst kippt die fuhre nach hinten.






beim vorschieben des rades sieht man hier sogar auf dem foto wie meine linke hand den bremshebelnach vorne unten drückt damit das heck noch drüber kommt. wieder ein unterschied zum hardtail. ein fullieheck ist schwerer und will mit nachdruck nach obengedreht werden.


----------



## MichiP (6. Oktober 2009)

Sehr geil,

Bilder sagen doch mehr als tausend Worte.


----------



## Harry_I (7. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man richtig abfedert sind 40 cm ja nicht so schlimm für das Fahrrad. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man erst versuchen auf etwas draufzuspringen, wenn man die technik schon beherrscht.
> 
> Ich werde mir demnächst eine Meslatte bauen, sodass ich genaue cm Angaben habe und meinen Vortschritt besser erkenne.



Klar, wenn ich mich auf das Abfedern konzentrieren kann, dann ist 40 cm keine Höhe.

Jedoch habe ich beim Bunny Hop so viel mit dem Bewegungsablauf welcher mich in die Höhe bringen soll zu tun, dass das Abfedern bei der Landung erst der zweite Schritt ist. Es wird also sehr unsauber gelandet.

@525Rainer
Im Bild 2 sieht es fast so aus, wie wenn der Schwerpunkt bereits hinter dem Bike ist. Mich hat es einmal nach hinten runtergebrezelt. Das ging so schnell, da war weder Bremse ziehen noch absteigen möglich. Rücken auf Asphalt - das merkt man sich


----------



## Rüssel__ (7. Oktober 2009)

@rainer...

Schöne Erklärung mit den Pic´s

So jetzt hab ich mich mal bei nem Bunny Hop filmen lassen.........und weiss woran es glaub scheitert....

Mir fehlt genau die Bewegung wo in deinem Bild 2 zu sehen ist. Du bist mit dem Bike schon fast senkrecht und da sieht man das dein Hinterrad schon keinen Bodenkontakt mehr hat.

Die senkrechte bekomm ich fast gnauso hin und dann fang ich an die Füße hoch zu ziehen (damit das hinterrad hochkommt)  und das ist genau das falsche oder?? in dem moment sollte ich eher die Hüfte nach vorn und oben bringen.... und weil ich das nicht schaff kommt das Vorderrad immer so früh wieder richtung boden

Bei mir geht das Hinterrad erst hoch, wenn das vordere schon wieder richtung Boden unterwegs ist

Aber wie gesagt es wird feste geübt und geübt und geübt

Grüsse Rüssel


----------



## Marc B (7. Oktober 2009)

@Rüssel: Die Bewegung der Hüfte ach vorne ist der Schlüssel zu der Sache, also bleib' dran, das wird schon noch. Und wie gesagt, es muss ja nicht direkt ein Riesensatz sein.
Denn Rainer zeigt direkt einen sehr hohen Bunny Hop, die Technik dafür kann man auch bei sehr kleinen Sprüngen richtig anwenden, wo man das Vorderrad entsprechend nicht so stark hochreisst. Die Technik bleibt dabei die gleiche vom Prinzip her.

Hier nochmal die Sequenz von einem mittelhohen Bunny Hop:


----------



## LaiNico (7. Oktober 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> [...]
> @525Rainer
> Im Bild 2 sieht es fast so aus, wie wenn der Schwerpunkt bereits hinter dem Bike ist. Mich hat es einmal nach hinten runtergebrezelt. Das ging so schnell, da war weder Bremse ziehen noch absteigen möglich. Rücken auf Asphalt - das merkt man sich


da er allerdings nach vorne fährt und mit dem heiß vom "kursmarc" dikutiertem hüftimpuls ebenfalls nach vorn schmeißt, liegt zwar der schwerpunkt hinter dem bike, die dynamik bringt dich aber direkt wieder übers rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (7. Oktober 2009)

Das passt noch dazu: Hier wird auch noch mal mit Video gezeigt, wie die hohen Bunny Hops funktionieren (auf Englisch): *+++ KLICK +++*


----------



## damage0099 (7. Oktober 2009)

sieht super aus! Der hats im Griff.


----------



## berkel (8. Oktober 2009)

Die Bilder von Rainair sind genial. Da kann man schön sehen wie der Bewegungsablauf ausschauen soll. 



Rüssel schrieb:


> Mir fehlt genau die Bewegung wo in deinem Bild 2 zu sehen ist. [...]



Ich habe die gleichen Probleme. Ich habe mir den Schweinehop angewöhnt und genau dass scheint das Umsetzen der "Hüfte-nach-oben-vorne" Bewegung zu erschweren.


----------



## Tobiwan (10. Oktober 2009)

@525Rainer: Sehr, sehr geil!!! 

Mal meine kleine Bunny-Hopp-Anleitung:
Das Vorderrad muss einfach so hoch wie nur möglich gezogen werden. Also vorne einfedern und den Lenker beim Ausfeder mit hochreißen. Den Ablauf würde ich einfach ein paar mal machen. Irgendwann stehst du (wie bei Bild 2 vom Rainer) mit dem Rad senkrecht. Wenn du das richtig machst, dann wirds dir auch (ebenfalls wie auf Bild 2) passieren, dass das Hinterrad vollkommen automatisch den Bodenkontakt verliert. 

Also, wir halten fest, Vorderrad ist jetzt sicherlich 1 Meter über dem Boden, du stehst senkrecht im Bike und evtl hat den Hinterrad schon etwas den Boden verlassen. Dadurch dass du senkrecht im Rad stehst kannst du jetzt wunderbar das Rad "unter dir durchschieben". Streck einfach die Arme aus (jetzt kommt den Hinterrad ziemlich sicher hoch). Wenn du gleichzeit jetzt noch deine Beine anwinkelst segelst du gerade über eine Parkbank drüber...

Kleine Anmerkung: Bunny Hop hat immer auch etwas mit Kraft zu tun - also ruhig am Bike reißen, ziehen, treten .... DU bist der Meister und zeigst deinem kleinen Ponny gerade die Welt!! alles klar?? 

ach ja, zum Üben unbedingt Plattformpedale mit anständigem Grip anschrauben. Gibt zwar evtl. fiese Kratzer in deinem Schienbein, aber nur so funktionierts


----------



## Marc B (10. Oktober 2009)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Mal meine kleine Bunny-Hopp-Anleitung:
> *Das Vorderrad muss einfach so hoch wie nur möglich gezogen werden*. Also vorne einfedern und den Lenker beim Ausfeder mit hochreißen. Den Ablauf würde ich einfach ein paar mal machen. Irgendwann stehst du (wie bei Bild 2 vom Rainer) mit dem Rad senkrecht. Wenn du das richtig machst, dann wirds dir auch (ebenfalls wie auf Bild 2) passieren, dass das Hinterrad vollkommen automatisch den Bodenkontakt verliert.
> 
> Also, wir halten fest, Vorderrad ist jetzt sicherlich 1 Meter über dem Boden, du stehst senkrecht im Bike und evtl hat den Hinterrad schon etwas den Boden verlassen. Dadurch dass du senkrecht im Rad stehst kannst du jetzt wunderbar das Rad "unter dir durchschieben". Streck einfach die Arme aus (jetzt kommt den Hinterrad ziemlich sicher hoch). Wenn du gleichzeit jetzt noch deine Beine anwinkelst segelst du gerade über eine Parkbank drüber...
> (...)



Die Technik, wie du sie beschreibst, ist m.E. so für sehr hohe Bunny Hops nachzuvollziehen. Jedoch kann man mit der Bunny Hop Technik auch auf kleine Bordsteinkanten springen oder sich an Geländesprüngen/Gaps am Absprung für mehr Airtime abdrücken. Dabei muss man das Vorderrad ja nicht so stark hochziehen. Was man dabei genau macht, habe ich auf Seite 1 des Therads beschrieben (Hinterrad folgt dem Vorderrad durch dynamischen Hüftimpuls zum Vorbau)

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Tobiwan (10. Oktober 2009)

da hast du natürlich Recht, Marc. Aber ich denke wenn man das Bike wirklich hochziehen kann beherrscht man den Bunny-Hop auch erst wirklich - kleiner Stufen oder Geländeabsprünge kann man so auch besser "dosieren". 
Komm übrigens grad vom Biken zurück und hab mal wieder meine "hopp"-Technik verfeinert - mit 120er Vorbau ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (10. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt, hohe Bunny Hops eröffnen einem neue Möglichkeiten, zum Beispiel über querliegende Baumstämme springen etc. Ich lege in meinen Kursen jedoch Wert darauf, dass die Teilnehmer den Standard Hop über Bord werfen und den Bunny Hop erlernen. Und da ist es wichtig, erst die saubere Technik in recht niedriger Höhe umzusetzen und wenn es klappt das Ganze über kleinere Hindernisse anzuwenden. 

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Rockhopper800 (11. Oktober 2009)

Hier ein Video auf dem man die Bewegung sau gut sieht.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsM977afRDU&feature=related"]YouTube - bunny hop High-speed sequence[/ame]


Ich hab vorhin die ganze zeit geübt. Einmal falsch gelernt (mit clickies) und es ist sau schwer das jetzt richtig zu machen!


----------



## Marc B (11. Oktober 2009)

@Rockhopper180: Thanks, super gute Sequenz!


----------



## Harry_I (12. Oktober 2009)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> @525Rainer: Sehr, sehr geil!!!
> 
> Mal meine kleine Bunny-Hopp-Anleitung:
> Das Vorderrad muss einfach so hoch wie nur möglich gezogen werden. Also vorne einfedern und den Lenker beim Ausfeder mit hochreißen. Den Ablauf würde ich einfach ein paar mal machen. Irgendwann stehst du (wie bei Bild 2 vom Rainer) mit dem Rad senkrecht. Wenn du das richtig machst, dann wirds dir auch (ebenfalls wie auf Bild 2) passieren, dass das Hinterrad vollkommen automatisch den Bodenkontakt verliert.
> ...



 ich denke, dass ist der richtige Weg!

habe es erst Heute gelesen, jedoch Gestern genau so probiert. Man merkt sehr schön, wie man dabei einen kleinen Hopser auf dem Hinterrad macht.


----------



## Tobiwan (12. Oktober 2009)

Hey harry, Glückwunsch, du kommst in die Liga der Bunny-Hopper!
Wenn du beim Vorderradhochreissen bereits merkst, wie das Hinterrad hochkommt, musst du jetzt nur noch das Bike unter dir durchschieben - und schon passts!
and never forget: Ride our bike again and again and again!


----------



## Harry_I (13. Oktober 2009)

... schau mer mal!

Gestern bei feuchter Witterung fehlte mir der Kontakt zum Pedal. Eingeklickt lassen wir ja zum üben außen vor! Mit feuchter Sohle auf dem Shimano PD M324 

 habe ich doch ein sehr unsicheres Gefühl.

Habe mir jetzt das Wellgo D10 bestellt: 


Mit den 8 "richtigen" Pins hat man bestimmt einen besseren Halt!

Dann kann ich der Empfehlung "viel Biken, viel üben" auch folgen, wenn die Straße noch etwas nass ist.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (15. Oktober 2009)

@Harry_I: Dann schonmal viel Spaß, denn das ist gar kein Vergleich - Pedale mit Pins bieten erstmal richtigen Halt - nicht wie der Quatsch den man normalerweise an neu gekauften Rädern vormontiert hat.


----------



## Harry_I (16. Oktober 2009)

Mo bei Amazon bestellt, Mi schon da.

Es stimmt! Kein Vergleich zu vorher. Man hat das Gefühl auf dem Pedal zu kleben. (wie ein eingeharzter Handball in der Hand)

Konnte leider noch nicht viel probieren. Aber selbst meine Schuhe mit Klickies stehen auf der Pin-Seite sehr gut. Man merkt gar nicht, dass da eine Platte unten dran ist.

Vorteilhaft ist auch die wesentlich größere Auflagefläche die das Pedal dem Schuh bietet. Sowohl in der Breite aber vor allem in der Länge.

Wenn ich nicht mehr abrutsche, dann bleibt auch das Schienbein von den Pins verschont.

Die knapp 50,- EUR haben sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt! 

freu mich schon aufs "Hüpfen"!


----------



## Schaaf (16. Oktober 2009)

Mit dem Bunnyhop kommt man ja auch viel höher nicht?
Ich werd über die kalte Jahreszeit mehr Straße fahren und Bunnyhops, Manuals und barspins mit doppelbrücke üben!


----------



## Marc B (16. Oktober 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Mit dem Bunnyhop kommt man ja auch viel höher nicht?



Genau so ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (16. Oktober 2009)

ja halt im vergleich zum standart hop. Ich komm damit mh..lass es 10cm sein hoch. Downhiller will nicht so in die luft


----------



## Marc B (16. Oktober 2009)

Achja, in der aktuelles FREERIDE (4/09) beschreibt Rob J den Bunny Hop sehr gut, vor allem die entscheidende Bewegung der Hüfte nach vorne wird hervorgehoben



Schaaf schrieb:


> ja halt im vergleich zum standart hop. Ich komm damit mh..lass es 10cm sein hoch. Downhiller will nicht so in die luft



Gewöhnungssache Als ich meine alte Gummikuh mit einer Doppelbrücke gefahren habe, musste ich mich auch erstmal darauf einstellen.

Hier beim Sprung in die nächste Treppe rein (ich fliege über das Flat, die Landung ist auf dem Bild nicht sichtbar), da musste ich schon mehr ziehen, als ich es von meinem vorigen Bike gewöhnt war:


----------



## Schaaf (16. Oktober 2009)

Joah das ist fett, ich mag treppen aber net weil die mich total durchschütteln. Aber das kommt natürlich mega fett wenn du das in der Rushhour in der fußgängerzone abziehst. Mal das London Street Video gesehen? oder wars in Frankreich? Da sind die mit ihren Downhillbikes übelst in der stadt rumgemosht


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (17. Oktober 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Joah das ist fett, ich mag treppen aber net weil die mich total durchschütteln. Aber das kommt natürlich mega fett wenn du das in der Rushhour in der fußgängerzone abziehst. Mal das London Street Video gesehen? oder wars in Frankreich? Da sind die mit ihren Downhillbikes übelst in der stadt rumgemosht



Ach quatsch, richtig fett kommt das erst wenn Du mitten im Flug siehst wie Dir ein kleines Kind vor der Treppe in die Landung läuft...und richtig fett ist das erst wenn das blöde Kind voll weggemoscht wird und dabei schwer verletzt wird...
Sorry, ich finde springen auch cool und meinetwegen auch an Treppen wenn man das kann, aber NICHT da wo jede Menge Fußgänger sind - geht es noch?


----------



## freeridebiker66 (17. Oktober 2009)

Faceplant is doch was feines


----------



## Speed-Biker (17. Oktober 2009)

@ Schaaf:

kannst du mal nen Link zu diesem video geben? wäre nett


----------



## Schaaf (17. Oktober 2009)

Würd ich gerne aber ich weiss nemmer wie es heisst.


----------



## Speed-Biker (17. Oktober 2009)

ich google mal xD trozdem dankge


----------



## Schaaf (17. Oktober 2009)

auch nochmal gesucht..schade.
Frankreich Street sonstwas...ka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (18. Oktober 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Joah das ist fett, ich mag treppen aber net weil die mich total durchschütteln.



Bei Stairgaps merkst du beim dem Speed nichts von einem Rütteln


----------



## Schaaf (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann es hier leider nicht testen. Haben eine kleine gammelige drecksstadt die nix zu bieten hat an jumps etc...eine frechheit!


----------



## Speed-Biker (18. Oktober 2009)

ich freu mich aufm winter, da wird ein gailer trail im schnee gebaut xD da sin dann die übelsten jumps xD aber treppen sin die besten !


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (18. Oktober 2009)

Kurze Frage zur BunnyHop-Grundtechnik. Der erste Teil, also das nach hinten werfen des Körpers ist doch im Grunde so, als wollte man einen Manual fahren, oder? Weil wenn Leute 'nen BunnyHop gut können sieht das für mich nicht so als müssten sie den Hop in einer Bewegung ausführen, sondern eher so, als wenn sie sich erstmal in 'nen kurzen Manual bewegen, ein Stück rollen und dann aus der Haltung abspringen.


----------



## Marc B (18. Oktober 2009)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zur BunnyHop-Grundtechnik. Der erste Teil, also das nach hinten werfen des Körpers ist doch im Grunde so, als wollte man einen Manual fahren, oder? Weil wenn Leute 'nen BunnyHop gut können sieht das für mich nicht so als müssten sie den Hop in einer Bewegung ausführen, sondern eher so, als wenn sie sich erstmal in 'nen kurzen Manual bewegen, ein Stück rollen und dann aus der Haltung abspringen.



In meinen Augen ist es eher eine flüssige Bewegung. Aber das die erste Bewegung quasi ein Mini-Manual ist stimmt schon, nur rollt man nicht wirklich lange auf dem Hinterrad, das geht so schnell alles Das Ganze geht dann halt durch den Hüftimpuls nach vorne schnell in den Bunny Hop über ("stemfu<k")



> Ich kann es hier leider nicht testen. Haben eine kleine gammelige drecksstadt die nix zu bieten hat an jumps etc...eine frechheit!



Ich komme ja auch vom Land, Treppen-Gaps gibt es über all Augen offen halten und nicht aufgeben. Ein altes Video-Beispiel von unserem alten Grundschul-Stairgap (ab Sec. 22):
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H52wx8Y-rtI"]YouTube - MTB Street in O-Town Winter 2002/03[/ame]

Ciao,
Marc


----------



## Speed-Biker (19. Oktober 2009)

noch mal zum bunnyHop zurück.

bei mir ist glaub ich das problem das der hinterbau zu lang ist, ich krieg das vr nich hoch genug.
das is doch der grund oder? gibts da iwas dagegen...? thx leude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (19. Oktober 2009)

Schonmal dein Bike im Manual gefahren?
Ich kanns selber nicht aber ich habs auch erst 2 mal probiert nachdem ich noch was von dem Forum im Kopf hatte beim fahren. Also üben üben üben


----------



## Marc B (19. Oktober 2009)

Speed-Biker schrieb:


> noch mal zum bunnyHop zurück.
> 
> bei mir ist glaub ich das problem das der hinterbau zu lang ist, ich krieg das vr nich hoch genug.
> das is doch der grund oder? gibts da iwas dagegen...? thx leude



Ein langer Hinterbau erschwert es, das Vorderrad sehr hoch zu bekommen.

ABER: Es kommt erst einmal nicht auf die Höhe an, sondern auf die richtige Technik. Ich kann einen Bunny Hop auch 10 cm hoch machen, jedoch mit der gleichen Technik (siehe weiter oben im Thread). Die Profis machen auf den Bildern immer sehr hohe Bunny Hops vor, bei denen sie das Vorderrad auch entsprechend hochreissen

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Harry_I (19. Oktober 2009)

In Normal-Geschwindigkeit ist für den Laien (wie mich) gar nicht erkennbar ob Bunny- oder Schweinehop:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5wamNSfVeE"]YouTube - Bunny Hop 30 cm[/ame]

Der Bewegungsablauf Vorderrad hochnehmen, Hüfte nach vorne bringen, dabei Beine strecken, Fahrrad unten durchschieben und die Beine dabei anziehen, alles wieder strecken um die Landung schön abzufedern ....

Für eine echte Beurteilung bräuchte man wohl doch eine Zeitlupe.

Ich denke, je weiter man sich traut (je weiter man es schafft) das Vorderrad hoch zu bringen, um so eher wird man die tatsächliche Bunny-Hop Technik lernen. 
Falls das Vorderrad nur "so ein wenig" oben war, kann ich nicht sagen, ob das jetzt ein echter Bunny-Hop war, oder nur die Federungen mich über das Hinternis hüpfen ließen.


----------



## Speed-Biker (19. Oktober 2009)

schweinehop geht ja bei mir nur...bunnyHop nä schaff ich nich mit dem bike  naja thx


----------



## Marc B (19. Oktober 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Ich denke, je weiter man sich traut (je weiter man es schafft) das Vorderrad hoch zu bringen, um so eher wird man die tatsächliche Bunny-Hop Technik lernen.
> Falls das Vorderrad nur "so ein wenig" oben war, kann ich nicht sagen, ob das jetzt ein echter Bunny-Hop war, oder nur die Federungen mich über das Hinternis hüpfen ließen.



Bei kleinen Höhen merkst du es sehr gut, wenn du mit dem Vorderrad zuerst aufkommst. Dann hast du alles richtig gemacht und der Bunny Hop klappt


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (19. Oktober 2009)

Bei gaaanz kleinen Höhen bekomme ich den schon hin, nur würde das wohl mal gerade reichen um auf 'nen Bordstein zu springen - gerade so. Aber werde jetzt mal üben, weil ich vorgestern 'nen Jugendlichen gesehen habe, der ist mit der selben Geschwindigkeit wie ich über kleine Hügel gesprungen, nur da er eben beim Absprung noch 'nen BunnyHop gemacht hat ist der in einem lockeren Satz über den Hügel geflogen - ich hingegen habe direkt oben auf dem Hügel aufgesetzt. Das sah' echt stylisch aus bei dem.


----------



## Carolyli (19. Oktober 2009)

Kann man den Freeride generell auf na Skate anlage üben? Da sind ja auch nen paar Rampen und so.

Nur ich weiß nicht so recht. Habe mich bei meinem allerersten Sprung von nem Meter fast auf die klappe gelegt. Sollte man einfach das Bike auf die Rampe zufahren lassen oder wie läuft das ab? Kann mir jemand was darüber sagen?


----------



## Marc B (19. Oktober 2009)

Carolyli schrieb:


> Kann man den Freeride generell auf na Skate anlage üben? Da sind ja auch nen paar Rampen und so.
> 
> Nur ich weiß nicht so recht. Habe mich bei meinem allerersten Sprung von nem Meter fast auf die klappe gelegt. Sollte man einfach das Bike auf die Rampe zufahren lassen oder wie läuft das ab? Kann mir jemand was darüber sagen?



Wenn die Absprünge nicht zu steil sind und auch kleine Rampen dabei sind, kann man im Skatepark gut üben. Gut wäre es, wenn jemand dabei ist, der mehr Sprungerfahrung hat und dir Tipps gibt und das Ganze auch vormacht.
Dann weisst du auch, wie schnell du für den jeweiligen Sprung sein musst, als Anfänger verschätzt man sich da manchmal etwas

Ciao,
Marc


----------



## Carolyli (19. Oktober 2009)

Jap, hab ich gemerkt^^ Ich denke mit der richtigen Geschwindigkeit wäre das gegangen, aber das stück davor war Gras mit Maulwurfhaufen. 

Ich habe hier keinen in der Nähe. Wobei.. muss mal schauen. Habe aber auch kein Bock mit den Skatern da zusammen zu hängen. Muss ich mal ganz früh morgens gucken, oder einfach erstmal 3 Treppenstufen nehmen und dann immer mehr. Mal sehen.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich übe seit ich mein Fully habe immer öfter den BunnyHop, kriege ihn allerdings noch nicht so wirklich gut hin, da ich immer nur den StandartHop mit meinem Hardtail gemacht habe.
Ich habe mal ein Video gemacht und wollte fragen, ob die Grundlage denn soweit richtig ist:
Video

Ich weiß, die Qualität ist ziemlich mies, aber ich denke man erkennts.

MfG
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (21. Oktober 2009)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein Video gemacht und wollte fragen, ob die Grundlage denn soweit richtig ist:
> Video



Hi Patrick,

du nutzt in dem Video einen Erdhügel als Absprung, oder?

Von der Technik her würde ich es erstmal ohne Absprunghügel probieren, damit du das Bike lernst aus eigener Kraft mit dem Bunny Hop hoch zu bekommen. Die Bewegung "Vorderrad hoch und zurücklehnen, dann Hüfte dynamisch zum Lenker" ist nicht wirklich erkennbar. Wahrscheinlich hast du noch zuviel StandardHop drin. 

Bleib dran, das wird schon klappen! 

P.S.: Mit Helm geht es aber besser


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi Marc.

Ja, wahrscheinlich habe ich echt noch zuviel StandartHop Grundlagen im Kopf Verdammt sollt ihr sein, dämliche Klickpedale 
Ich krieg das Rad auch ohne Erdhügel hoch, nur übe ich sonst alleine und konnte bisher kein Video machen und da meine Freundin grad da war und wir grad da im Wald waren lag es nahe, ein Video mit dem Hügel zu drehen ;-). 

Ob ein Helm wirklich hilft, sowas besser zu springen?  Ich habe mir schon einen FullFace Helm bestellt, allerdings dauert es noch, bis der ankommt, da ich gestern erst das Geld überwiesen hab.

Patrick


----------



## Radverschandler (22. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen,
gibt es eigentlich bestimmte Bikes also außer so Trail Bikes wo es besonders gut mit geht? Ich komme mit meinem Hardtail nicht sehr gut Hoch, mache das aber auch noch nicht lange bin aber am üben. Ist ein Bergamont Tatoo Disc, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das genau einordnen kann und ob das sowas auch verträgt?
Gruß Radverschandler


----------



## Marc B (22. Oktober 2009)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Ob ein Helm wirklich hilft, sowas besser zu springen?  Ich habe mir schon einen FullFace Helm bestellt (...)



Vielen hilft es, weil man sich sicherer fühlt Neben dem Full Face würde ich an deiner Stelle noch einen normalen MTB- oder BMX-Helm kaufen, da man sonst halt entweder mit Vollschutzt fährt oder ganz ohne, wenn einem das bei normalen Sessions etc. zu warm unter der Haube wird. Ein Halbschalen-Helm ist da ein guter Mittelweg.

@Radverschandler: Ja, das geht auch mit normalen MTBs. In den 90ern haben die Jungs ihre Bunny Hops mit den zweckentfremdeten XC-Streckbänken ohne Federgabel gemacht. Mein Idol war Hans Rey. EDIT (sorry für die Verwirrung)

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Harry_I (22. Oktober 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> @Radverschandler: Ja, das geht auch mit normalen MTBs. In den 90ern haben die Jungs ihre Bunny Hops mit den zweckentfremdeten XC-Streckbänken ohne Federgabel gemacht. Mein Idol war Hans Rey. Er hat sogar auch eine Anleitung für den Bunny Hop parat:
> http://www.hansrey.com/lessons/bunny_hop.htm
> 
> Die Bilder sind aus seinem Buch, womit ich damals geübt habe.
> ...



Hans beschreibt aber den typischen Schweinehop. Nix mit Vorderrad zuerst anheben, Hüfte nach vorne und Rad durchschieben! Er braucht deswegen auch Jogging-Speed um über ein Hindernis zu kommen.

Mich würde einmal interessieren wie schnell man mindestens sein muss um mit einem echten Bunny Hop über ein schmales Hinternis zu kommen. Reicht hierfür Schrittgeschwindigkeit?

Wenn ja, dann hätten wir eine super Unterscheidung zwischen den Hops


----------



## Marc B (22. Oktober 2009)

Hah, dann ist Rey schuld, dass ich nicht von Anfang an den richtigen Bunny Hop gelernt habe, sondern zuerst den Standard Hop. So ein Fiesling

Sorry, dass ich mir das gar nicht so genau durchgelesen habe in seiner Beschreibung. Das ist natürlich kein richtiger Bunny Hop. Kein Wunder, dass Rey kein Coach geworden ist, das mit dem Erklären ist ja noch mal was anderes als es nur selber zu können.

Zum Tempo: Schau dir mal die Trialer an, die machen sauhohe Bunny Hops aus dem Stand
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXLXR2_1aYE"]YouTube - Bunny Hop World Record 2009[/ame]


----------



## damage0099 (23. Oktober 2009)

sieht das einfach aus ^^


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2009)

Sprungkraft! Unglaublich, wie viel Schmalz die in den Beine haben müssen.


----------



## Harry_I (23. Oktober 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Zum Tempo: Schau dir mal die Trialer an, die machen sauhohe Bunny Hops aus dem Stand



Das ist noch nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage. Die Trialer machen ja einen Sidehop. Und dann vom Hinterrad aus. D.h. mit gezogener Hinterradbremse (blockiertem Hinterrad) und aus dem Hinterradhüpfen heraus. 

Das kann ich mit meinem All-Mountain-Fully und Scheibenbremsen nicht tun! Dafür ist es nicht gebaut und überlebt es nicht! (so gerne ich es auch ein wenig versuchen würde  )

Also noch mal konkret: Wenn ich den echten Bunny Hop könnte, kann ich dann in Schrittgeschwindigkeit über eine ca. 40cm hohe Kiste (z.B. aufgestellte Obststeige oder Weinkarton) springen?

Wenn ja, dann haben wir über die Geschwindigkeit eine hervorragende Kontrollmöglichkeit ob nun ein echter Hop vorliegt oder eben nicht!

Harry

_übrigens: Aus dem Stand springe ich locker über 1m - aber eben ohne Fahrrad ;-)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (23. Oktober 2009)

das im video sind sidehops. das hat mit dem bunnyhop eher weniger zu tun.

beim bunnyhop ist die pedalerie entkoppelt und man zieht aus dem rollen. man zieht einfach. 

um den sidehop zu lernen sollte man sich erst mal mit den pedalkicks vertraut machen:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZQgD_anu2k"]YouTube - pedal kick[/ame]
aber meiner meinung nach taugen mtb´s um das zu lernen nicht wirklich. besser ein 26zoll trialbike mit humaner geo zum üben und dann aufs mtb übertragen. das geht am besten.


----------



## Marc B (23. Oktober 2009)

Die haben echt Schmackes mit ihrer Sprungkraft Diese Sidehops der Trialer haben aber ein bisschen Ähnlichkeit mit den Bunny-Hop, oder?


----------



## Speed-Biker (23. Oktober 2009)

ich finde das is eher so ne mischung aus bunny hop und standard.
die bewegung an höhe zu gewinnen ist identisch mim bunnyHop, dann das hinterrad über die (in dem fall) stange zu bewegen kommt ja vom standard hop, man sieht keinen hüftimpuls sondern mehr das hoch ziehen der beine also das anwinkeln der knie...könnt das so sein?


----------



## 525Rainer (23. Oktober 2009)

ein sidehop hat für mich eher weniger mit einem bunnyhop zu tun. beim sidehop hat man druck auf dem pedal und beim bunnyhop nicht. desweiteren verspannt man sich ganz anders ins rad. das einzige was gleicht ist das vorschieben des rades um möglichst hoch zu kommen.

@harry, da du ja so motiviert bist fahrtechnisch unterwegs zu sein wirst du nicht drum rum kommen dir mal optimiertes material zuzulegen. kettenrisse und bremsausfälle oder gar rahmenbrüche sind nicht ungefährlich.
am anfang ist es halt so dass das material stärker beansprucht wird weil man recht grobmotorisch unterwegs ist.


----------



## Harry_I (23. Oktober 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ein sidehop hat für mich eher weniger mit einem bunnyhop zu tun. beim sidehop hat man druck auf dem pedal und beim bunnyhop nicht. desweiteren verspannt man sich ganz anders ins rad. das einzige was gleicht ist das vorschieben des rades um möglichst hoch zu kommen.
> 
> @harry, da du ja so motiviert bist fahrtechnisch unterwegs zu sein wirst du nicht drum rum kommen dir mal optimiertes material zuzulegen. kettenrisse und bremsausfälle oder gar rahmenbrüche sind nicht ungefährlich.
> am anfang ist es halt so dass das material stärker beansprucht wird weil man recht grobmotorisch unterwegs ist.



Stimmt! 

Wobei Manuals, Hinterradversetzen und Balancieren mit "etwas" Hüpfen auf jeden Fall mit meinem Material gehen muss!

Um mein Material beim Bunny-Hoppen etwas zu schonen, suchte ich zwei Stufen um auf etwas drauf zu springen. Hinterrad knallte voll gegen die obere Kante - > Snakebit an einer Felgenseite durch etwas schräge Anfahrt (doch wieder zu wenig Luft im Reifen.).

Aber auch der Bunny-Hop muss mit meinem Material gehen! Zum Üben eben nicht so hoch und wenn er dann "sitzt" auch noch schön abfedern lernen.

Harry

_(Die Rahmengarantie verlängerte sich mit dem Austausch des Rahmens!)_


----------



## MichiP (27. Oktober 2009)

Moin,
meine ersten Erfolge hab ich jetzt zu verbuchen nun noch eine Frage. Soll man beim Fully durch Druck auf Lenker und Pedalen die Federung schon vorkomprimieren? Oder einfach Arme und Beine anwinkeln und so mit den benötigten "Schwung" holen?

gruß

Michele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (27. Oktober 2009)

also ich komprimier die gabel etwas vor. ich push kurz vorm hinderniss vorne etwas ein. der hinterbau wird sowieso durchs hochziehn vorne und wegdrücken von selber komprimiert. wenn man sich richtig wegdrückt ist selber ein auf 2,xbar aufgepumpter reifen zusammengedrückt. das find ich immer unreal wenn ichs auf den fotos dann seh.
check den reifen: pic


----------



## MichiP (27. Oktober 2009)

Danke für den Tipp.
Werde es mal probieren. 

gruß

Michele


----------



## Luke.HdR (28. Oktober 2009)

Schon da gewesen:


----------



## rune_rne (16. November 2009)

hi,
ich habe beim bunny hop das problem das ich jetzt wo ich ihn so gerlern habe erst vorn dann hinten hoch zu ziehen, kaum weite schaffe. das HR landet nur ganz knapp hinter der stelle wo das VR abgehoben ist daher ist auf nen höheren boardstein springen immer snakebite verdächtig. der bunny hop ist schon hoch also gut 30cm aber halt nicht weit. 
muss ich länger auf dem hr bleiben? also nen kurzen manual machen?
oder vorne noch krasser hochziehen, dass ich dann automatisch länger auf dem hr bin?
oder das bike unter mir durchschieben?


----------



## schrott rider (16. November 2009)

ich mach immer nen kleinen manual und zieh des hinterrad erst kurz vorm hindernis hoch


----------



## 525Rainer (16. November 2009)

desto schneller du fährst, desto weiter fliegst du. allerdings muss der bunny hop schon gut klappen weil desto schneller desto flinker musst du den absprung koordinieren. meisstens springt man eher ab weil die flugkurve durch die geschwindigkeit einfach flacher wird.
wenn ich auf weite spring dann meistens wegen einer treppe bergauf. ich kann aber einen radstand rausschinden weil ich den sprung auf dem vorderrad abfange.


----------



## Harry_I (17. November 2009)

Nochmal die Frage: Reicht Schrittgeschwindigkeit um mit dem Bunny Hop über ein kurzes Hinternis (Karton, Tasche, Baumstamm) zu springen?

Ich denke, die 5 km/h sind einfach zu wenig!? So leichtes Jogging-Tempo von 10 km/h sollten es schon sein?


----------



## schrott rider (17. November 2009)

es ist egal wie schnell man fährt( schrittgeschwindigkeit sollte man schon haben um über einen karton zu kommen). wenn man langsam fährt muss man länger auf dem hinterrad bleiben. wenn mann schneller fährt muss man das hinterrad schneller hochziehen


----------



## snoopz (17. November 2009)

Ich behaupte mal, der Sprung*weite* sind doch geschwindigkeitsabhängige Grenzen gesetzt. Ich glaube kaum, daß*man aus 5km/h auf auch nur einen Meter Weite kommt.


----------



## Harry_I (17. November 2009)

snoopz schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, der Sprung*weite* sind doch geschwindigkeitsabhängige Grenzen gesetzt. Ich glaube kaum, daß*man aus 5km/h auf auch nur einen Meter Weite kommt.



und 5 cm weit und 40 cm hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (17. November 2009)

je langsamer du bist, desto höher mußt du wohl über das Hindernis hüpfen, um drüber zu kommen


----------



## schrott rider (17. November 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> und 5 cm weit und 40 cm hoch?


 probiers doch mal aus nimm nen leeren karton und spring drüber


----------



## Harry_I (18. November 2009)

40cm Höhe schaffe ich nur wenn ich ordentlich Geschwindigkeit habe (so knapp 20 km/h)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5wamNSfVeE"]YouTube- Bunny Hop 30 cm[/ame]

Deshalb auch meine Vermutung, dass ich eben nicht den richtigen Bunny Hop sondern nur so eine Mischung aus Schweine- und Bunny Hop mache.

In Schrittgeschwindigkeit komme ich nicht mal einen Randstein hoch ohne dass das Hinterrad dagegen fährt.

Wenn ich damage0099 richtig interpretiere muss ich bei so langsamen Geschwindigkeiten also viel viel höher springen als das Hinternis hoch ist. D.h. das Vorderrad muss richtig hochgerissen werden (Rad richtig steil stehen), damit die Länge des Fahrrads egalisiert wird bzw. genug Airtime da ist um über das Hinternis zu kommen?


----------



## schrott rider (18. November 2009)

des im video ist auch kein bunnyhop


----------



## romainr (18. November 2009)

hab das probleem dass ich beim vorderrad hochziehen manchmal schief ziehe und somit auch wieder schief lande.? hauptsächlich wenn ich sester ziehe. was kann ich dagegen tun??

danke


----------



## Tom Servo (18. November 2009)

Eben noch 'ne Weile hinter'm Haus ein bisschen probiert. Den Lenker und Vorderrad hochreissen klappt solala. Das Hinterrad krieg ich auch separat hoch, obwohl bessere Pedalen es einfacher machen würden. Aber beides zusammen? Big-LOL, voll unkoordiniert (tanzen kann ich auch nicht). Mittlerweile komm ich zwei von drei Mal ein bisschen hoch, aber viel kann's vom Gefühl her nicht sein.

Meiner Meinung nach versäbel ich immer noch das VR hochziehen. Wenn ich mit 'nem Bremshügel futeln tu, dann klappt es. Andererseits, ich bin mit 'nem 200mm Downhill-Hobel an üben, da semmelt man wahrscheinlich sowieso alles in die Federung.


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. November 2009)

versuchs mit einem hardteil, du wirst den unterschied merken (wenn die geo stimmt! mit meiner CC-feile bekomm ich ihn auch nur so lal hin )


----------



## rsu (20. November 2009)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Andererseits, ich bin mit 'nem 200mm Downhill-Hobel an üben, da semmelt man wahrscheinlich sowieso alles in die Federung.



Hab auch ein Bike mit 180/200. Am Anfang bin ich damit auch kaum vom Boden weggekommen. Mit mehr Kraft (und Technik?) komme ich aber auch damit ca 40cm hoch.

Am Anfang hatte ich etwas Koordinatiosnprobleme, aber irgendwann hat man den Dreh raus. Mit der CC Feile klappt es bei mir auch nicht so gut.

...und gegen schiefes Anziehen hilft nur üben  Kenn ich auch noch...

...und je höher man das VR anreisst umso höher kommt man insgesamt.


----------



## jan84 (20. November 2009)

Mhhh eben hats bei mir Klick gemacht. Was mir (Klickpedal/ Schweinehoppverseucht) geholfen hat war erstmal sehr lange nur das hochziehen vom Vorderrad zu üben, richtig hoch, ruhig bis zu ein paar Absteigern nach hinten. Als das die meißte Zeit sicher (vA ohne zur Seite zu kippen) gesessen hat hats mit dem nach Vorne schieben dann vollkommen problemlos geklappt, wobei ich mich ein paarmal fast ein wenig über die erreichte Höhe erschreckt hab... hat doch ziemlich gerumpelt bei der Landung... lol. Wie Rainer schon schrieb, es steht und fällt mit der Höhe des Vorderrades...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (20. November 2009)

Der Federweg ist nicht nur ein Nachteil, man kann das Ausfedern (den "Rebound") zur Verstärkung des Impuls nach oben nutzen



> es steht und fällt mit der Höhe des Vorderrades...



Wenn s um Höhe geht, stimmt das. Aber von der Bewegung an sich reichen auch kleine Höhen.

Ride on,
Marc

P.S.: Meine 180mm-Gummikuh wiegt auch 20kg, da muss man halt etwas doller ziehen


----------



## Marc B (20. November 2009)

Sodale, hier die Absprungphase mit meinem leichten Bike inlusive Sattel oben


----------



## 525Rainer (21. November 2009)

interessant wäre das nächste bild der sequenz. wo tust du den sattel hin?


----------



## schrott rider (21. November 2009)

bike nach vorne und sattel zwischen die beine


----------



## damage0099 (21. November 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> interessant wäre das nächste bild der sequenz. wo tust du den sattel hin?



genau das hab ich mich auch gefragt...das nächste Bild wär interessant.


----------



## Marc B (21. November 2009)

Das auf dem Bild ist ein kleiner Bunny Hop, wie man ihn als normaler Touren-Fahrer etc. auch mit hohem Sattel meistern kann. Sehr hoher Praxisnutzen

Wenn ich höher springen will, mache ich mir natürlich den Sattel runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 620HLF (23. November 2009)

Wobei man auch sagen muss das ein Tourenfahren höchstens mal ne boarsteinkante hoch hüpfen wird, und nicht vollkommen nen 3er-4er set erklimmen will....

höhere bunnyhops und damit mehr airtime brauchste doch nur beim Dirt/street/BMX biken  

mal Hand aufs herz, ick hab noch nie einen tourer gesehen der nen wheelie drop zb macht oder nen Bunnyhop zum entspannten streetmoschen, ihr etwa?

grüße


----------



## schrott rider (23. November 2009)

Wenn ein umgestürtzter Baum aufm Trail liegt kann man einfach mit nem Bunnyhop drüber hüpfen


----------



## 620HLF (23. November 2009)

schrott rider schrieb:


> Wenn ein umgestürtzter Baum aufm Trail liegt kann man einfach mit nem Bunnyhop drüber hüpfen





aber biker die trails rocken haben meines erachtens nicht grad nen hohen sattel oder?


----------



## schrott rider (23. November 2009)

auf ner geraden strecke kann ja auch ein baum liegen und wenns ned richtig steil bergab geht hab ich den sattel meistens oben


----------



## Marc B (23. November 2009)

Ich mache mir den Sattel vor der Abfahrt runter, außer es handelt sich um eine Forstautobahn

Einen hohen Bunny Hop brauche ich eigentlich nur bei querliegenden Baumstämmen. 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## 525Rainer (23. November 2009)

seid ihr noch nie eine aufzugsattelstütze gefahren? ich hatte eine rase die kann man 20cm versenken während der fahrt.
zum thema ob ein tourenfahrer hohe bunnies und wheelie drops können muss würde ich sagen er muss nicht aber wenn ers kann dann erweitert sich sein blickfeld um all die sachen die auf einer tour so neben der strecke liegen und spass machen. für mich gehört das zum mountainbiken dazu. das andere nenne ich crossbiken.


----------



## Marc B (23. November 2009)

Die Teleskopstützen sind genial, aber auch teuer... 

Ich nenne alles Mountainbiken mit einem MTB in der Natur


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (23. November 2009)

620HLF schrieb:


> mal Hand aufs herz, ick hab noch nie einen tourer gesehen der nen wheelie drop zb macht oder nen Bunnyhop zum entspannten streetmoschen, ihr etwa?



Räusper...*wink*
Ich kann das alles noch nicht soo gut, aber das hält mich nicht davon ab regelmäßig abends 'ne Stunde nur mit so 'nem Zeug auf der Straße zu "spielen".


----------



## Marc B (27. November 2009)

Tierische Vorbilder helfen bei der Visualisierung des Bunny Hops:


----------



## reifenfresser (28. November 2009)

die Kuh macht das doch schon sehr gut!

Ich habe jetz zwar den bunny hop "drauf", aber hinten komme ich nur ca. 5cm hoch. ich weiß, wie der ultra perfekte ablauf aussieht. Nur wie kann ich meine technick verbessern?? ich meine "mach das so" funktioniert nicht, dann müsste man einem rennrad fahrer der zum ersten mal auf nem MTb sitzt ja auch nur sagen "blabla gewicht nach hinten dann nach vorne blabla" und dann könnte er nen bunny hop.

also, meine konkrete frage ist, wie soll cih das üben? ich hab heute mal mir nen balken holz genommen, und hab versucht da drüber zu springen. ging sogar fast. 
ist das empfehlenswert, das bunny hopen an dingen zum überspringen zu üben?

cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (29. November 2009)

@reifenfresser: Das Motto lautet: Üben, üben und üben Hast du den Sattel denn scön abgesenkt für den Bunny Hop?

Lose Hindernisse eignen sich super für das üben. Du kannst dir auch nach dem Vorbild des Hochsprungsports zwei Latten hinstellen, zwischen denen du dann eine Querlatte auf die verschieden hohen Sprossen legen. So kannst du dich langsam in der Höhe steigern und wenn die Querlatte runterfällt, hast du sie wohl noch touchiert






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Harry_I (30. November 2009)

reifenfresser schrieb:


> die Kuh macht das doch schon sehr gut!
> 
> Ich habe jetz zwar den bunny hop "drauf", aber hinten komme ich nur ca. 5cm hoch. ich weiß, wie der ultra perfekte ablauf aussieht. Nur wie kann ich meine technick verbessern?? ich meine "mach das so" funktioniert nicht, dann müsste man einem rennrad fahrer der zum ersten mal auf nem MTb sitzt ja auch nur sagen "blabla gewicht nach hinten dann nach vorne blabla" und dann könnte er nen bunny hop.
> 
> ...



Nimm ein Hindernis! Schuhkarton, Weinkarton usw. - kannst Du beliebig drehen, aufstellen übereinanderschichten bis zur gewünschten Höhe.
(Kartons lassen Kettenblatt, Felgen usw. ganz.)

Ohne das Feedback eines Hinternisses hast Du kein Gefühl dafür, ob und wie hoch Du gesprungen bist. Außerdem ist es für das Timing wichtig (wann springe ich ab). Man merkt auch gleich, dass ohne Anlauf (gewisse Geschwindikeit) es nicht funktioniert. So geht es mir jedenfalls! Mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit komme ich über fast nichts. 

Mein bisherige Höhe sind 45cm (Ein Waschmittelkarton mit aufgeklapptem Deckel). Aber selbst das muss noch kein "echter" Bunnyhop sein.

Ich über jetzt vorrangig erst mal den Manual. Das ist Materialschonender und sowieso die Vorübung für den richtigen BunnyHop.

Harry


----------



## reifenfresser (5. Dezember 2009)

super, genau das wollte ich hören 



sagt mal, wieso ist es eigentlich mit nem fully schwerer, nen bunny hop zu machen?
eigentlich müsste die feder doch noch mal "poer" wegen dem eifedern geben, die pusht doch auch raus oder???


so, weils scheiß wetter is hock mich jetzt aufn heim trainer und kurbel ein bisschen


----------



## Marc B (6. Dezember 2009)

Ein Bunny Hop mit dem Hometrainer ist bestimmt schwierig

Fullys sind meistens ein bisschen schwerer, daran liegt es wohl. 

Ciao,
Marc


----------



## mastervier (6. Dezember 2009)

Habe auch Probleme mit dem Bunny Hop.
Gibt es noch irgendweleche Tips für ein Bunny Hop mit einen über 20kg bike mit extrem langen Radstand und für DH-bikes niedrigen Lenker? Das meiste Gewicht hängt halt am Hinterrad. Deswegen bekomme ich dieses nicht richtig hoch.
Hilft es was die Zugstufe komplett rauszudrehen?
Oder vll. am Dämpfer viel Vorspannung reinhauen?
Den normalen Hop mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig kann ich aber mitlerweile wäre es mal Zeit für einen bunny Hop.


----------



## Marc B (6. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich gibt es keine speziellen Tipps, du musst auch mit dem DH-Bike die komplexe Bewegung erlernen und das halt mit etwas mehr Schmackes durchziehen als mit einem leichten Dirtbike oder so

Vielleicht mit einem leichten Bike üben, bis der Bunny Hop sitzt und dann auf das Big Bike steigen und damit weiterüben.


----------



## Kettenglied (6. Dezember 2009)

mastervier schrieb:


> Habe auch Probleme mit dem Bunny Hop.
> Gibt es noch irgendweleche Tips für ein Bunny Hop mit einen über 20kg bike mit extrem langen Radstand und für DH-bikes niedrigen Lenker? Das meiste Gewicht hängt halt am Hinterrad. Deswegen bekomme ich dieses nicht richtig hoch.
> Hilft es was die Zugstufe komplett rauszudrehen?
> Oder vll. am Dämpfer viel Vorspannung reinhauen?
> Den normalen Hop mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig kann ich aber mitlerweile wäre es mal Zeit für einen bunny Hop.




Die Dämpfung/Federung zu verstellen ist in jedem Fall der falsche Weg. Diese sollte auf das Fahrergewicht, Strecke etc. abgestimmt sein und nicht auf Bunny Hops.
Wenn du die Zugstufe komplett rausdrehst hast du einen fetten Rebound und bei der nächsten Landung machst du einen Abgang.


----------



## mastervier (6. Dezember 2009)

Das ist ja klar. Ich meine speziel zum Bunny hop üben. Wenn ich dann wieder springen will muss ich die Zugstufe natürlich wieder reinmachen. Ist ja nur kurz am Rädchen drehen.


----------



## Kettenglied (7. Dezember 2009)

Ja okay, aber bringt es das? Ausprobieren kannst du es ja. Ich denk aber nicht das du da ein Aha-Erlebnis haben wirst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike-salomon (7. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du den BunnyHop Technisch verstanden hast geht das mit jedem Bike, mit jeder Dämpfereinstellung! Zug- und Druckstufe würde ich auch auf dich für die Piste einstellen. Tip Randstein hoch, Randstein runter. Nach ein paar hundert Übungen sollte es sitzen..!


----------



## reifenfresser (7. Dezember 2009)

lustig, als ich auf dem home trainer teil saß hab ich echt grad so gedacht "is ne behinderte idee, aber geht mit dem ding wohl ein bunny hiop? ich meine, hier sind ja sogar so schlaufen pedale dran..." und dann hab  ichs ausproibert, nur mit dem erfolg, das meine mama bös wurde. deshalb gabs heut sauerkraut


----------



## kingtobi (8. Dezember 2009)

hi,

hab mal ein paar grundlegende fragen zum bunnyhop.
sollte/muss man dafor den manual beherschen?
wie hoch sollte man das vorderrad für den bunnyhop/manual hochziehen können? bis man hinten runter fällt?(so hoch komm ich nur mit treten)


----------



## Marc B (8. Dezember 2009)

Hi Tobi,

man muss den Manual nicht beherrschen. Was man jedoch beachten sollte ist, dass man wenn man das Vorderrad hochzieht die Arme streckt und den Körper etwas nach hinten schiebt.

Für einen Bunny Hop musst das das VR nur so hochziehen, wie hoch du springen willst. Für eine kleine Bordsteinkante brauchst du ja keine halben Meter springen. Die Technik bleibt die Gleiche

Ciao,
Marc


----------



## kingtobi (8. Dezember 2009)

hi,

hab in der finsternis da drausen unter den strasenlaternen noch ein bisschen probiert, war zwar recht dunkel aber ich bin mit beiden rädern in die luft gekommen

aber was ist eigentlich der vorteil eines bunnyhops zu einem schweinehop(?) bzw. standart-hop?


----------



## Marc B (8. Dezember 2009)

> aber was ist eigentlich der vorteil eines bunnyhops zu einem schweinehop(?) bzw. standart-hop?



Man kommt höher, hat eine günstigere Flugkurve bei der Überwindung der Hindernisse und man muss nicht ganz so schnell sein. Noch etwas vergessen? Bestimmt, ergänzt mich bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrott rider (8. Dezember 2009)

sieht besser aus 
einen bunnyhop kannste auch für andere trix verwenden z.b. von einer wall abdrücken


----------



## reifenfresser (9. Dezember 2009)

also, mit nem bunny hop kommt man in der regel höher. du solltest das vorderrad eigentlich so hoch ziehen können, wie du willst. das ist ja wohl auch kein hexenwerk, vom "technischen"(darf man das überahupt technick nennen?) her, sondern ja eigentlich nur überwindungsmäßig.

also, helm auziehen und ausprobieren


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Dezember 2009)

ausziehen?


----------



## Mudge (18. Dezember 2009)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ausziehen?


 
Ich sehe, Du hast deine hellen Momente.


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Dezember 2009)

Keine volltextzitate des unmittelbar vorherigen posts, Du Genie.


----------



## Kettenglied (18. Dezember 2009)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Keine volltextzitate des unmittelbar vorherigen posts, Du Genie.



Warum nicht?


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Dezember 2009)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Warum nicht?



Hab mich vertan, die Regel gilt wohl nur in nem anderen forum.


----------



## Loddz (19. Dezember 2009)

So bei mir hat es gestern nach etwas üben "klick" gemacht beim Bunnyhop.. Die blöden Klickpedale haben mir die Technik komplett versaut ..

Vielleicht hilft mein Tipp ein paar Leuten.. Und zwar habe ich mich viel zu sehr auf das Hochziehen konzentriert als auf die Hüftbewegung nach vorne. Als ich nur auf den Impuls aus der Hüfte geachtet habe, ging es auf einmal. Man kann das auch üben ohne hochzuziehen.
Also meiner kurzen Erfahrung nach ist die Hüftbewegung anfangs deutlich wichtiger als kräftiges Hochziehen.


----------



## Jetpilot (19. Dezember 2009)

Genau. Durch das beine anziehen kommt das HR einfach nochmal höher, sollte aber nur der Verstärkung des Hüftimpulses dienen.


----------



## Number1ne (28. Dezember 2009)

vllt hilft dir das [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMNGN4y0NEs"]YouTube- bunny hop[/ame]



viel glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tafkad (30. Dezember 2009)

Ehrlich Meinung von mir, die meisten Dinge erlernt man weitaus besser auf BMX Rädern und kann Sie dann weit aus einfacher auf was größeres umsetzen. Bin daher recht froh das ich mein altes BMX Rad von vor 20 Jahren noch hab und damit ab und an mal etwas üben kann.


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Dezember 2009)

ihr macht euch einfach alle viel zu viele gedanken darüber wie das funktionieren soll....
wenn man nur den im forum angelesenen theoretischen ablauf im schädel hat, kann das nix werden -.-


----------



## fuschnick (18. Februar 2010)

hey, will dieses Jahr etwas an der Technik feilen und den bunny hopser üben. Kann mir jemand sagen mit welchem der beiden bikes es einfacher geht? Ich habe ein Cube LTD Hardtail 100mm Gabel vorne, mit etwas längerem Oberrohr aber mittelmäßigen Vorbau und ein ReignX 160/170mm mit kurzen Oberrohr und rel. kurzen Vorbau. Beides nicht die idealen bikes dazu aber mit welchen lässt er sich leichter lernen? Gilt das auch für den manual?


----------



## Harry_I (18. Februar 2010)

Manual sollte wohl mit dem Hardtail leichter zu erlernen sein.
Voraussetzung ist natürlich, Du bekommst es ohne Probleme hoch.

Für den Bunny Hop würde ich das stabilere Material nehmen! Wenn Du von entsprechender Höhe immer wieder "aufschlägst" weil das saubere Abfangen (noch) nicht funktioniert, dann sollte das Material schon was abkönnen.
Bei allen Federungen die Dämpfungen so weit wie möglich weg machen, so dass Du locker auf der Stelle mit beiden Rädern hopsen kannst. 
Kostet Dich das zu viel Kraft, dann wird es auch mit dem "abheben" beim Bunny Hop schwerer als nötig. Vor allem beim hinteren Dämpfer. 
Härter (mehr Druck) einstellen ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt. Dann sackt der Hinterbau nicht so weit ein. 
Alles zum Lernen! Wenn der Bunny Hop erst mal klappt, dann funzt er mit jedem Setup.


----------



## flyingscot (18. Februar 2010)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Dann sackt der Hinterbau nicht so weit ein.



Hmm, ich federe den Hinterbau extra ein, durch das dann kurzzeitig tiefere Heck ist es deutlich leichter das Vorderrad anzuheben. Wenn das Timing stimmt nutzt man das Ausfedern gleich zum Abheben des Hinterrades. In der Dämpfung verschwindet natürlich etwas Kraft.


----------



## fuschnick (18. Februar 2010)

mmh, also das Hardtail hat schon einiges Heftigeres mitmachen müssen. Ist ja nicht so dass ich gleich nen halben Meter hoch hoppe, die paar Zentimeter sollte es schon aushalten. Federungen hartstellen ist an meinem Fully leider nicht möglich.

Warum sollte der manual mit dem Hardtail besser gehen? Vorderrad hochbekommen ging ganz gut. Bin leider noch nicht viel mit dem Fully gefahren, von daher weiß ich noch nicht genau welches sich besser hochziehen lässt.


----------



## Henny. (18. Februar 2010)

Theoretisch sollte das Radl mit dem kürzeren Vorbau besser zum hochziehen sein - auch wenns das Fully is, das sollte weniger das Problem sein


----------



## Harry_I (18. Februar 2010)

fuschnick schrieb:


> mmh, also das Hardtail hat schon einiges Heftigeres mitmachen müssen. Ist ja nicht so dass ich gleich nen halben Meter hoch hoppe, die paar Zentimeter sollte es schon aushalten. Federungen hartstellen ist an meinem Fully leider nicht möglich.
> 
> Warum sollte der manual mit dem Hardtail besser gehen? Vorderrad hochbekommen ging ganz gut. Bin leider noch nicht viel mit dem Fully gefahren, von daher weiß ich noch nicht genau welches sich besser hochziehen lässt.



Manual ist ja schwer genug!

Stell Dir vor: Lenker, Pedale, Innenlager, Vorbau, Steuersatz alles etwas locker und mit Spiel. Dazu Achter im Hinterrad, Nabenspiel und ganz wenig Speichenspannung. Vielleicht hat der Reifen noch eine paar Bremsplatten oder ausgerissenens Profil.

Sicher gibt es Cracks die mit so ner Gurke den Manual fahren. - Nur lernen wirst Du ihn damit nie!

Was ich damit sagen will, je weniger zusätzliche bewegliche Teile (4-Gelenker Hinterbau) umso weniger kann vom erlernen der Bewegung ablenken. Deswegen sollte der Lernfortschritt bei Hardtail eher kommen.


----------



## PaulG (26. Februar 2010)

Zeitlupe Side Hop 1000 fr/s von Ryan Leech mit fast gleiche Bewegungsablauf als Bunny Hop.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCFcpSwUyeg"]YouTube- Ryan Leech in slow motion -HD 720p-[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (26. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön der Bewegungsablauf.

Ryan beugt die Arme und geht in die Knie. Der Oberkörper ist dann etwas (45 Grad) nach vorne gebeugt - fast wie bei der normalen Fahrhaltung.
Er streckt dann alles gleichzeitig (Arme, Beine, Hüfte) so dass er  nach oben springt.
Er bleibt relativ gerade - also nix mit zuerst nach hinten lehnen.
Dadurch kommt - fast automatisch - das Vorderrad zuerst vom Boden.
Nur wo ist dieser ominöse weiter oben genannte Hüftimpuls?


----------



## snoopz (26. Februar 2010)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Nur wo ist dieser ominöse weiter oben genannte Hüftimpuls?



Na da:



Harry_I schrieb:


> Er streckt dann alles gleichzeitig (Arme, Beine, Hüfte)


----------



## Webster_22 (26. Februar 2010)

Der Hüftimpuls kommt mit dem Bike nach vorn schieben und Beine anziehen.

Wenn du nicht mit Hüfte und Beinen arbeitest weiß das Hinterrad nicht was das Vorderrad da gerade gemacht hat .


----------



## Jetpilot (26. Februar 2010)

Das geheimnis ist, das der Schwerpunkt der Körpermasse bewegt wird.
Man nutzt durch den "Hüftimpuls", der eigentlich keiner ist, sondern vom ganzen köper ausgeht, den Schwung der Bewegung des ganzen Körpermasse nach oben aus, sodass das HR selbst bei gestreckten beinen mitkommt.
Außerdem ist das ein Sidehop aus dem Stand, da kommt das HR vorher auf,und das nützt einem Trailpiloten recht wenig, wer das aber kann, der ist echt gut...


----------



## 525Rainer (27. Februar 2010)

hier noch eine sequenz mit zwar wenig frames, aber man sieht ein paar positionen ganz gut.


----------



## Jetpilot (27. Februar 2010)

krass, das was du da hochspringst würd ich vielleicht nichtmal runterspringen ins flat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Bombe (28. Februar 2010)

Ich brauch Hilfe beim 180 aus dem Bunnyhop ich bekomm immer nur 90 hin -.- gibt es irgendwie hilfen


----------



## St. Gotthard (17. Mai 2010)

Ich werde noch verrückt  und möchte deshalb hier nochmal nachfragen: Den Schweinehop habe ich zum Glück weder mit Klickies noch mit Bärentatzen je gemacht. Nur war ich beim Bunnyhop zu gebückt über dem Rad und hatte deshalb zu wenig Platz. Jetzt komme ich ohne Hindernis so wie in dem Video hier [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsM977afRDU&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- bunny hop High-speed sequence[/nomedia] gut bis Sekunde 10: Arme und Beine gestreckt Vorderrad schön hoch und das Hinterrad verlässt den Boden, aber es folgt leider dem Vorderrad nicht weiter. 

Dazu zwei Fragen: 1. Geht meine Bewegung zu einseitig nur nach oben und müsste mehr von hinten kommen, damit es wirklich automatisch weitergeht (gefühlt nach vorne lehnen?) oder muss ich noch mit den Armen schieben bzw. dürfen die Beine jetzt nachziehen? 

2. Habe ich Probleme das ganze am Hindernis (Hochsprungstange: dünne Rundholzleiste auf Nägeln mit Abstand 1,5 cm) anzuwenden. Gibt´s da irgendwelche Tipps? Timing ist sicherlich Übungssache und ich falle vielleicht noch zu sehr in die gebückte Haltung zurück, denn 32cm schaffe ich immer, 33,5cm oft, aber 35cm nie! Die Leiste kann übrigens bis auf 42,5cm gelegt werden und die würde ich gerne schaffen


----------



## Loddz (17. Mai 2010)

Zu Frage 1: Ich habe mich zwar selbst nicht auf Videoaufnahmen gesehen (daher keine Garantie auf Richtigkeit ) aber wenn du den Punkt bei sek10 schon erreichst, ist es schon gut. Ich schiebe ab dem Punkt das Vorderrad noch weiter nach vorne-oben während ich an den Pedalen ziehe. Somit habe ich den Druck auf dem Pedal um ziehen zu können. Damit müsste es besser klappen.

Probier es aus.. mal etwas impulsiver, mal etwas weiter "ausholen" von hinten und deutlich mit der Hüfte nach vorne schieben .. Irgendwann macht es Klick und du hast die richtige Kombination aus allen Faktoren


----------



## Alf65 (17. Mai 2010)

Ständig sieht man auf den Videos so kleine Hoppelräder 
Was wiegen die eigentlich und sind das überhaupt 26"-Reifen bei diesen Dirt-Bikes?
Mein Bike wiegt 15kg und habe hinten einen 4Gelenker.
Ich dachte immer eine hohe Masse wäre sinnvoll. Jetzt wieg ich schon 93kg. Aber diese Masse fällt schneller vom Himmel als das es ein 15kg-Bike zur Zeit hochziehen könnte. 
Nah ja... Muß aber auch sagen, dass ich mich noch gar nicht traue so aufrecht mit dem Bike hochzugehen.
Noch ist es ein Gefühl wie beim 10cm Schweinehop was ich mit den Flats mache. Bin aber erst an Anfang.


----------



## Alf65 (19. Mai 2010)

Hab jetzt öfters versucht das Bike möglich hoch zu bringen und den Lenker bis fast an die Hüften zu bringen, was aber nicht geht. Schiss oder Geometrie-Fahrer-Bike?
Dabei sind meine Arme auch noch ziemlich angewinkelt.
Bei den meisten Wheelies, die ich auf Fotos oder Kurzfilmen gesehen habe, sind die Arme immer ganz gestreckt und die Hüfte ist fast am Lenker.
Hab dann mal zum Spaß gemessen. Gehe ich auf dem Boden in Pedalschrittstellung, aufrecht und mit nach unten gestreckten Armen, dann sind das ca. 90cm von der Faust zum Boden.
Wenn ich am Bike messe von Tretlager auf Griffhöhe, dann sind das nur mehr 80cm. D.h. eigentlich doch, dass ich leicht gebückt bin und den Arsch nach hinten haben, statt aufrecht zustehen. Und in dieser gebückten Haltung wo ich trotzdem noch die Arme (scheinbar aus Schiss) angewinkel habe, tut sich halt dann recht wenig mit weiter hochziehen oder Arme nach vorne strecken. Und durch den nach hinten gestreckten Arsch scheint dann auch das Rad nicht hoch genung zu steigen. Oder ich trau mich nicht 
Mal sehen wenn ich den alten Vorbau montiere, was sich ändert.
Da ich im Verhältnis zum L-Bike sehr hoch sitzen muß für die Beine, habe ich mir einen kurzen steilen Vorbau eingebaut. Nachteil ist dann auch immer, dass ich irgendwie das Gefühl habe nicht genug Druck auf das Vorderrad beim Kurvenfahren zu bekommen, da ich ja meinen Schwerpunkt ingesamt nach hinten gesetzt habe durch weit ausgefahre Sitzstrebe und kurzen Vorbau. Meine ich zumindest.
ca. 15cm über einen Paperdeckelspitzdach gehts ja schon mit dem Hoppen. 
Hab mir mal vor Jahren so Ergo-Handballengriffe gekauft, weil die Original Gummiteile eh schon immer gerutscht sind und ich eingeschlafene Finger bekam.
Ob die großflächigen Griffe auch eher hinderlicher sind beim Bunnyhop, als wenn ich Rundgriffe nehme?
Könnt ihr mir Griffe empfehlen, die sich nicht drehen am Lenker und mit denen man einen super Griff hat?
Was meint ihr denn zu meinen Überlegungen?
Gruss Alf


----------



## Jetpilot (19. Mai 2010)

nc-17 schraubgriffe. Rutschen nicht, sind grifig und sind rund.


----------



## Harry_I (19. Mai 2010)

Die für mich beste Erklärung:
http://www.bmxbasics.org/new/bmx0703.html
(vor allem der Anfangsteil der Bunny-Hop Bewegung)






und ich glaube nicht, dass die Ergon-Griffe den Bunny-Hop behindern.


----------



## Loddz (20. Mai 2010)

Wenn ihr Angst habt die ungewohnte Position vor dem Bunnyhop (beim Einleiten) habt, zieht euch doch Protektoren an. Das gab mir zumindest jede Menge gefühlte Sicherheit falls ich abgerutscht wäre.


----------



## Marc B (20. Mai 2010)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Die für mich beste Erklärung:
> http://www.bmxbasics.org/new/bmx0703.html



Dort steht aber, dass man das Heck aus dem Beinen hochzieht. Beim Bunny Hop zieht man das Hinterrad jedoch gerade nicht wie beim Standard Hop (bei dem beide Räder gleichzeitig abheben) aus dem Knie hoch, *sondern es folgt dem Vorderrad durch die dynamische Bewegung der Hüfte zum Vorbau*. 

Gut hier zu erkennen (Nachmachen bitte stets mit Helm!):






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Harry_I (21. Mai 2010)

kapier ich trotzdem nicht!

Von dem *Hüftimpuls* den ich mal mit als Ergebnis vom Strecken der Beine und Aufstellen des Rades betrachte geht zwar eine nach-oben Bewegung des Fahrers einher. 
Eine Bewegung des Hinterrads nach oben erkenne ich nicht. 
Erst wenn das Rad nach vorne durchgeschoben wird und das aktive Beugen der Beine auch die nach-oben Bewegung des Hinterrads zulassen, dann kommt dieses auch wirklich hoch. 






würde die Bewegung nach dem Hüftimpulse enden, dann hüpft das ganze Paket aus Fahrer und Bike nur ein paar Zentimeter hoch.

Oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (21. Mai 2010)

Neinnein, du bewegst dich als fahrer dadurch dass du die hüfte zum vorbau schiebst nach oben und ziehst das rad mit. Das beugen der Beine ist nicht aktiv, das rad hat die vertikale beschleunigung bereits erfahren und folgt nun der fahrerbewegung. Die Beine dienen nur als verstärung, ersetzen die bewegung des gesammten systems nach oben aber nicht.


----------



## snoopz (21. Mai 2010)

Das ist wie wenn Du (ohne Fahrrad) hochspringst. Du drückst dich vom Boden mit den Beinen ab und "fliegst" dann nach oben. Da würdest Du ja auch nicht auf die Idee kommen, die Beine anzuziehen, um die Sprunghöhe zu erhöhen.

Beim Bunny Hop ist halt noch ein Fahrrad dazwischen - über die Pedale->Hinterbau->Laufrad drückst Du Dich vom Boden ab und der Impuls sorgt dann dafür, daß die ganze Fuhre mit hochkommt.

Kommt das so hin?


----------



## Jetpilot (21. Mai 2010)

das was du beschreibst ist aber der Schweinehop mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig. Der Bunnyhop funktioniert nur durch schnelle gewichtsverlagerung. Möglicherweise ist das ja auch der grund, warum es schwer ist ihn zu lernen, die bewegung entspricht eben nicht der eines normalen sprunges.


----------



## snoopz (21. Mai 2010)

Oh, ich glaube, ich war nicht deutlich genug. Ich war schon davon ausgegangen, daß das Rad nur noch auf dem Hinterrad "steht" und man die Beine kräftig streckt. Man versucht quasi, "aus dem Stand auf dem Hinterrad hochzuspringen". Triffts das besser?


----------



## Jetpilot (21. Mai 2010)

ja. das kann man auf den video sehr schön sehen, wie der genau das macht. Ich meine diese bewegung nach vone oben.


----------



## Alf65 (22. Mai 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> ....daß das Rad nur noch auf dem Hinterrad "steht" und man die Beine kräftig streckt. Man versucht quasi, "aus dem Stand auf dem Hinterrad hochzuspringen". Triffts das besser?


Meinst Du so?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXLXR2_1aYE&feature=related"]YouTube- Bunny Hop World Record 2009[/nomedia]


Das mit dem Hüftimpuls versteh ich nicht.
Impuls ist für mich etwas sehr kurzes schnelles.
Auf den Video mit dem längeren BunnyHop sieht es doch aus wie eine flüssige Bewegung. Die Hüfte macht zum Gesamtverlauf keine schnellere Bewegung.
Die Weite des Sprungs, also die Fluglänge des Hinterrades ist doch eigentlich abhängig von der Anfahrgeschwindigkeit. Denn der Hinterreifen ändert seine Position gegenüber dem Fahrer so gut wie nicht. Wenn das Bike Senkrecht steht bis zur Landung ist der Hinterreifen immer unter dem Ars... Gesäß.


----------



## Alf65 (22. Mai 2010)

@jetpilot





> Das beugen der Beine ist nicht aktiv,...


? Also wird keine Kraft benötigt in den Beinen, sobald das Hinterrad abhebt? Die Arme reißen das Bike (Lenker) von der Hüftposition nach oben und vorn. 
Die Beine heben dann nicht, sondern gehen nur soweit mit und sind sozusagen in ihrer Bewegung nach oben etwas langsamer als die Arme, damit Druck auf den Pedalen bleibt, um den Kontakt mit den Pedal nicht zu verlieren. Also kommt gar kein Impuls der Füße, die das Biken nach oben reißen.


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Mai 2010)

ja, das kommt hin. Die Vertikale beschreunigung des Hinterrades findet während des Hüftimpulses statt. Dadurch gibt der Fahrer nämlich seinen Impuls nach oben an das Rad weiter, das RAd bewegt sich also danach schneller nach oben als der Fahrer, sodass der Fahrer die beine anzieht um dem Rad freiraum nach oben zu geben.


----------



## Patrick159 (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen heute wollte ein freund mit meinem bike ein bunny hop machen aufeinmal hat es geknalt beim aufschlag und jetzt macht es komische gereusche die vorher net da waren allso bei dem hinter dämpfer kann mir jemand helfen??? der dämpfer federt noch ein macht halt nur so komische geruasche!

Gruß patrick danke schun einmal im vorraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (22. Mai 2010)

kaputt, der wird dir irgentwannmal um die ohren fliegen aber da gibts nen Trick: Am besten du nimmst das Fahrrad, sodass es mit de vorbau exakt 15,3° zum Boden steht und haust mit nem vorschlaghammer mal so richtig auf den Dämpfer, ich verspreche dir, der macht danach mitsicherheit keinen Mucks mehr.

Am besten gehst du zum Händler und lässt dem Dämpfer einschicken. Wenn der Hinüber ist, und du den auf Garantie ersetzt bekommt, prima, wenn du ihn nicht über die Garantie zurückbekommst, übernimmt eben die Haftpflicht deines Kumpels, dafür ist die ja.


----------



## Patrick159 (23. Mai 2010)

danke für die schnell hilfe habe heute morgen gekukt bei dem dämpfer und die kommplete luft war drausen habe schun mit meinem kumpel geredet!!! der will den schaden übernehmen is ja erade net wenig!!! was kostet der fox 5.0 den noch soh (allso luft version) will jemand meinen alten fox 5.0 (luft version) haben? is ja halt nur kaput aber wer wasbraucht! was noch zu bebrauchen ist! melden!!!!!

Gruß Patrick159


----------



## Patrick159 (23. Mai 2010)

was kann denn durch sein gewicht (siehe oben die geschichte) noch alles kaput gegangen sein! wenn ich will ja wieder alles ganz haben konnte das bike ja net fahren! Hilfe! könte meinen kumpel gerade mal so richtig schlagen gerade bei diesem hammer geilen wetter! 

Gruß Patrick159 das wird eine teure geschichte oder???


----------



## Kettenglied (23. Mai 2010)

Sonst wird da nix sein. Der Dämpfer hat ja in dem Moment als er kaputt ging noch gedämpft. Ist ja im Prinzip nix anderes wie wenn der Dämpfer mal durchschlägt oder so.

Was der Dämpfer neu kostet kannst du ja selber googeln 

Also ich würde schon versuchen das du ihn repariert bekommst. Gerade billig ist der nämlich nicht.

Das der Dämpfer bei nem BunnyHop kaputt gegangen ist etwas....ähhh... seltsam.


----------



## Jetpilot (23. Mai 2010)

> Das der Dämpfer bei nem BunnyHop kaputt gegangen ist etwas....ähhh... seltsam.


in der tat, darum einschicken und garantieleistung einfordern. Wie alt ist der Dämpfer denn? War der schonmal beim Fox service? (wegen des Garantieanspruchs)



> was kann denn durch sein gewicht (siehe oben die geschichte) noch alles kaput gegangen sein!


Alles oder nichts. Wenn der Geräusche macht ist vielleicht was abgerissen, abgebrochen, undicht, geplatzt, was weiß denn ich?



> das wird eine teure geschichte oder???


Für dich doch sowieso nicht. Entweder die Haftpflicht deines Bekannten kommt dafür auf oder Fox.


----------



## Marc B (23. Mai 2010)

Den Hüftimpuls erkennt man hier sehr gut - "Stem****" (Stem = Vorbau // Stem**** = Hüftimpuls zum Vorbau):






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ayuna (23. Mai 2010)

als mann müsste das "hüfte zum vorbau" schieben doch eig. ganz gut gelingen... 

hab mir auch schon etliche videos angesehen, aber da muss man einfach nur ganz viel üben, an meinem All-Mountain gehts auch einfacher mal irgendwo drüber zu hüpfen oder zu droppen mit klickies als an meinem Freeride Rad mit plattformen, das hängt aber auch oft am schuhprofil... 

irgendwann kann ichs auch ;D


----------



## Alf65 (23. Mai 2010)

Hi Marc,
gib doch einfach die Minuten/Sek. von Videoausschnitt an. Das ist doch besser als Stemm****


----------



## Marc B (24. Mai 2010)

@Alf: Sekunde sechs bis neun


----------



## Patrick159 (24. Mai 2010)

is ja geil mein kumpel der mir den dämpfer kaput gemacht hat hatt seine vericherung schon angerufen und alles erklärt ich soll mir einen neuen bestellen und die rechnung an ne andrese denke von der versicherung schiken is ja geil nochmal danke für eure antworten!

Gruß Patrick159


----------



## kepe95 (24. Mai 2010)

Der Hüftimpuls zum Vorbau ist doch eigentlich nur Teil der Bewegung, sonst würde man ja nach hinten kippen.
Das wichtigste ist doch das:
1. Man hoch genug ziehen kann (erst anch hinten lehnen und mit dem Körpergewicht arbeiten)
2. schnell das Gewicht verlagern so das Dein Hinterrad abhebt (den Lenker nach vorne/unten drücken und mit den Füßen arbeiten)
3. das Bike nahe an Dich heran ziehen um möglichst hoch zu kommen


----------



## Marc B (26. Mai 2010)

kepe95 schrieb:


> Der Hüftimpuls zum Vorbau ist doch eigentlich nur Teil der Bewegung, sonst würde man ja nach hinten kippen.



Er ist der existenzielle Teil der Bewegung. Die anderen Punkt sind für hohe Bunny Hops wichtig, doch viele normale Biker müssen erstmal die Bunny-Hop-Bewegung an sich checken, also erst das nach hinten lehnen und dann der Hüftimpuls nach vorne. Wenn man das richtig macht, gelingt einem schon ein kleiner Bunny Hop, bei dem man mit dem Vorderrad zuerst landet. Wichtig ist die Abgrenzung zum Standardhop, der immernoch weit verbreitet ist.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Cedric_RE (3. September 2010)

Ich bekomme es mit dem Kona Cowan es nicht hin.

Ich rutsch immer von den Pedalen ab und verletze mich dabei. Klemmt ihr das Bike zwischen die Beine?


----------



## snoopz (3. September 2010)

Nein, Du brauchst Körperspannung. Die Pedale etwas schrägstellen (daß die Hacke oben ist) und zwischen diese und den Lenker "einklemmen", dann bleibst Du da auch drauf. Ach ja, anständig griffige Schuhe sind natürlich wichtig.


----------



## Cedric_RE (3. September 2010)

Ich fahre mit Vans Giniss.

Hm muss ich mal testen.


----------



## damage0099 (3. September 2010)

Ich habe dies im anderen Fred auch schon gepostet und das frag ich mich schon lange:

Ich hätte da eine Frage an die Profis:

Ab und an bin ich bergab relativ flott unterwegs, so 40-45 km/h.
Auf meiner Lieblingsrunde liegt unten an einer gut übersichtlichen Stelle ein Baumstamm, so gute 20cm dick.
Ich gönne mir den immer und mache einen Schweinehopp drüber.

Das funktioniert prächtig, ich komme mit dem Schweinehop auch rel. hoch.

Nun die Frage:

Beim Bunnyhop dauert die Phase, bis ich in der Luft bin, ja relativ lange.
Je schneller ich unterwegs bin, desto genauer muß das Timing sein.
Beim Schweinehop ist das einfach: Hoch und fertig.

Ist somit der Schweinehop in diesem Fall nicht einfacher und vor allem SICHERER als der Bunnyhop, oder liege ich hier falsch?
Auch wenn ich in dieser Geschwindigkeit beim hochziehen den Lenker verreiße, ist es zum bremsen und ausweichen zu spät.

Schweinehop finde ich da praktikabler.

Bin ich auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (3. September 2010)

baumstämme dieser dicke zerteilt das VR...

...nicht.

Ich mache immer den bunnyhop weil ich vorallem meinen panzer mit dem schweinehop nicht hoch genug bekomme, zumahl das risiko das VR zu verreißen bei ausreichend übung ohnehin nicht gegeben ist. Bei hohem tempo kann man bereits 5m vor dem hindernis beginnen das vr hochzuziehen, damit man 1m vor dem hindernis dann den hüftimpuls geben kann, so segelt man eigentlich immer sicher drüber.


----------



## LB-Biker (3. September 2010)

Ich übe das immer indem ich auf ner Straße auf ca. 30 kmh beschleunige und dann über die Gulli Deckel springe, mit Bunnyhop natürlich, Schweinehop ist nix halbes und nix ganzes....


----------



## Onze80 (3. September 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Bunnyhop eher für geringere Geschwindigkeiten geeignet, wird ja deshalb auch im Trial eingesetzt um wirklich hoch zu springen.

Bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten ist der "Schweinehop" durchaus in Ordnung finde ich... klar, wenn 30cm oder mehr übersprungen werden sollen, dann stößt man damit an die Grenzen... aber wie oft kommt das vor?


----------



## Cedric_RE (3. September 2010)

Was ist verdammt noch mal ein Schweinehop?


----------



## damage0099 (3. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> baumstämme dieser dicke zerteilt das VR...
> 
> ...nicht.
> 
> Ich mache immer den bunnyhop weil ich vorallem meinen panzer mit dem schweinehop nicht hoch genug bekomme, zumahl das risiko das VR zu verreißen bei ausreichend übung ohnehin nicht gegeben ist. Bei hohem tempo kann man bereits 5m vor dem hindernis beginnen das vr hochzuziehen, damit man 1m vor dem hindernis dann den hüftimpuls geben kann, so segelt man eigentlich immer sicher drüber.



wau, hätt nicht gedacht, daß du das auch so schnell noch durchziehst...




LB-Biker schrieb:


> Ich übe das immer indem ich auf ner Straße auf ca. 30 kmh beschleunige und dann über die Gulli Deckel springe, mit Bunnyhop natürlich, Schweinehop ist nix halbes und nix ganzes....



Gullydeckel klar, da kann auch fast nix passieren (außer man macht nen groben Fehler). Wenn da ein Baum liegt, sieht die Sache anders aus....



Onze80 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist der Bunnyhop eher für geringere Geschwindigkeiten geeignet, wird ja deshalb auch im Trial eingesetzt um wirklich hoch zu springen.
> 
> Bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten ist der "Schweinehop" durchaus in Ordnung finde ich... klar, wenn 30cm oder mehr übersprungen werden sollen, dann stößt man damit an die Grenzen... aber wie oft kommt das vor?



So denke ich auch. Mehr als 30cm nehme ich auch nicht. Und das auch nur, wenn ich supergut drauf bin.
Irgendwie kommt mir der Schweinehop bei höherer Geschwindigkeit sicherer vor, weiß auch nicht warum.
BTW: Ich kann den Bunnyhop NICHT (gut).


----------



## Gash (19. September 2010)

Hey Leute, hab den Bunnyhop innerhalb von ein paar tagen, ca 2 Stunden üben/Tag gelernt. Hab alles aufgenommen, von null plan bis nem bunnyhop von ner beachtlichen Höhe. Ich schneide das ganze grad zusammen, werds heut wrsl noch bei ibc videos hochladen 
Werd das ganze hier auch nochmal verlinken!


----------



## lire89 (19. September 2010)

Super Dude!


----------



## Gash (19. September 2010)

so Movie ist fertig, lade grad hoch, kann erstmal dauern!


----------



## Jetpilot (19. September 2010)

kann noch kein video entdecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gash (19. September 2010)

So... Das Video zeigt wie ich mich Stück für Stück an den Bunnyhop herantaste. Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind willkommen und erwünscht! 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9035

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anLbUMQYqt4"]YouTube        - Bunnyhop from zero to semi hero[/nomedia]


----------



## damage0099 (20. September 2010)

hehe, super!


----------



## Cedric_RE (20. September 2010)

richtiges geiles video.

aber bitte kauf dir nen anderes bike. bitte ^^


----------



## nadgrajin (20. September 2010)

Mit dem Video machen ist vielleicht gar keine so schlechte Idee, da sieht man selbst seine Fehler besser. Ist aber schön gemacht. Nach wieviel Tagen warst Du soweit?


----------



## damage0099 (20. September 2010)

Gash schrieb:


> Hey Leute, hab den Bunnyhop innerhalb von ein paar tagen, ca 2 Stunden üben/Tag gelernt. Hab alles aufgenommen, von null plan bis nem bunnyhop von ner beachtlichen Höhe. Ich schneide das ganze grad zusammen, werds heut wrsl noch bei ibc videos hochladen
> Werd das ganze hier auch nochmal verlinken!



...


----------



## nadgrajin (20. September 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ...





> von ein paar tagen



Du weist aber sicher das ein paar Tage eine relativ weiträumige Zeitangabe ist? Z.b. heißt bei meinem Chef ein paar Tage schon mal 1 Monat aufwärts. Bin daher vielleicht mit solchen Formulierungen etwas sagen wir es mal vorsichtig und hinterfrage gern mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gash (20. September 2010)

Ich war 3mal nur deswegen für ca 2 stunden auf diesem kleinen skate park wo auch das video entstanden ist. Sonst wenn ich halt mal mim bike unterwegs war, hab ich mich auch mim rad gespielt. Das ganze in nem zeitraum von ca 10 tagen! Sonst halt videos analysiert u. Tipps durchgelesen.


----------



## nadgrajin (20. September 2010)

Oki, das hört sich doch gut an. Na, dann ein Ziel dies zu unterbieten für diejenigen die Ihn noch nicht können.


----------



## Marc B (21. September 2010)

Gash schrieb:


> So... Das Video zeigt wie ich mich Stück für Stück an den Bunnyhop herantaste. Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind willkommen und erwünscht!
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9035
> 
> YouTube        - Bunnyhop from zero to semi hero



I like


----------



## .floe. (22. September 2010)

Wirklich gutes Video, macht Mut ;-)


----------



## Wassertrinker (22. September 2010)

Echt starke Leistung den Bunnyhop in so kurzer Zeit zu lernen. 
Klasse!
Hast dich ja aber auch systematisch dahinter geklemmt! Cool!


----------



## BikeZebra (22. September 2010)

Gash schrieb:


> So... Das Video zeigt wie ich mich Stück für Stück an den Bunnyhop herantaste. Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind willkommen und erwünscht!
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9035
> 
> YouTube        - Bunnyhop from zero to semi hero




Klasse - toll gemacht das Video. Und natürlich auch den BH


----------



## biker-wug (30. September 2010)

Hi Leute,

fang gerade auch an, mal gezielt den Bunny Hop zu üben. Bin bis letzten Winter immer Clicks gefahren und hab SChweinehop aus den Klicks gezogen.

Jetzt fahr ich Flat und wollte mir den selber mal beibringen.

Resultat nach einer Stunde üben heute, über ein 5cm Hölzchen bin ich ein paarmal nacheinander drübergekommen.

Aber jetzt zu meinen Fragen, ich hab den Sattel 125mm versenkt, verstellbare Sattelstütze, berühr aber bei jedem Versuch mit dem Hintern den Sattel. Ich glaube ich zieh weniger das Bike nach oben, als dass ich mit dem Hintern runterkomme.
Was mach ich da falsch. Leider ist es so, dass sich die theoretischen Beschreibungen für den Bunny Hop immer leicht unterscheiden, hab im Forum, Youtube und das Buch von No Way Ray als Vorlage.

Leider übe ich allein, sprich ich hab keinen der zuschaut und Fehler erkennt, bzw. korrigiert.

Hoffe ihr habt noch Tipps!

Ciao


----------



## nadgrajin (30. September 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Leider übe ich allein, sprich ich hab keinen der zuschaut und Fehler erkennt, bzw. korrigiert.



Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, versuch es auch mit einer Kamera zu machen. Hat den Vorteil, Du siehst was Du falsch machst.


----------



## biker-wug (30. September 2010)

Da scheitert es leider an der Kamera, mal meine Frau fragen, ob sie mit der digicam ein kleines Video dreht.

Wobei ich heute schon stolz wie Oskar war, als ich die 5cm übersprungen hab.


----------



## nadgrajin (1. Oktober 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Wobei ich heute schon stolz wie Oskar war, als ich die 5cm übersprungen hab.



Mit dem Bunny- oder dem Schweinehop? Mir ist am Anfang nämlich mehrfach passiert das ich trotzdem den Schweinehop gemacht hab, bis ich mir das mal jemand mitgeteilt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cedric_RE (1. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht hilft es dir, mir hat es 100% geholfen. (Haben mir ein paar Jugendliche gezeigt.)

Fang an ein pefekten Hop zu lernen, sprich mit beiden Räder zu springen. So lernst du das Hinterrad in der Luft zu bekommen, wenn du das kannst aus dem FF. Dann fängst du damit an das Vorderrad nach oben zu ziehen aber nicht mit gewalt sondern immer mit Gefühl. Hast du das im FF dann versuchst du das Vorderrad hochzuziehen und dann das Hinterrad, wie beim Hop. Sieht am anfang bescheuert aus aber du bekommst das Gefühl, man bekommt schon das Gefühl wenn du nen Hop richtig kannst und du ausversehen nach vorne gehst.

Ich habe so nen Bunny Hop ungelogen in 30 Minuten auf nen Dirtbike gelernt.


----------



## martin! (1. Oktober 2010)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, versuch es auch mit einer Kamera zu machen. Hat den Vorteil, Du siehst was Du falsch machst.



das hilft manches mal mehr als wenn jemand daneben steht. man kann sich am PC die hopser dann schön langsam in aller ruhe angucken.


----------



## Sonnenzombie (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi, hab vor kurzem in Facebook strahlefreudend erzählt, dass ich den Bunny Hopp etwas kann. Dann meinte ein Kumpel zu mir weil einige nicht wussten was ein Bunny Hopp ist:

"Wir wollen hier einmal den "richtigen" Bunny Hop erklären. Richtig deshalb, weil viel MTBler beim Bunny Hop ihre Klickies, oder Schlaufen nutzen und das Rad damit hochziehen. Was auf den ersten Blick viel einfacher erscheint ist in Wirklichkeit sehr unelegant und recht gefährlich, weil man auf Gedei und Verderb auf die Spannfeder der Klickies vertrauen muß. Wenn die nämlich nachgibt, dann werden selbst gestandene Mannsbilder erkennen, daß es Schmerzen gibt, die man seinem schlimmsten Feind nicht wünscht..."

Ähm kann sowas wirklich passieren?


----------



## martin! (1. Oktober 2010)

klaro, ordentlich mit dem fuss hochgezogen und dann bei volldampf ausversehen ausklicken kommt nicht so gut..


----------



## Sonnenzombie (1. Oktober 2010)

martin! schrieb:


> klaro, ordentlich mit dem fuss hochgezogen und dann bei volldampf ausversehen ausklicken kommt nicht so gut..



Klar hmmm ja. Aber dass die Feder von den Klickpedalen reißt meine ich.


----------



## martin! (1. Oktober 2010)

achso, da habe ich zum glück keine erfahrung.

denke aber schon, dass das vorkommt.
durch ermüdung, produktionsfehler oder im winter wenn alles schön durchgefrohren und hart ist...


----------



## snoopz (1. Oktober 2010)

Nö, aber ab einer bestimmten Kraft kann man so gut wie jedes System auch nach oben rausziehen. Bei SPD ist das gar nicht mal so schwer, selbst ohne dieses spezielle "reiß mich nach oben raus"-System. Das bekomme ich auf dem Fixie an der Ampel hin.


----------



## M132 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hab den Bunnyhop mittlerweile auch schon ganz gut drauf. Zwar mit Klickpedalen (das macht es sicher viel leichter), aber ist ein Bunnyhop, kein Hop.
Wenn man einmal den Dreh raushat, ist es ganz einfach, ich dachte am Anfang auch, ich schaff das nie! Den größten Fortschritt beim Lernen habe ich gemacht, als ich den Sattel beim Üben runtergestellt habe - bei den Anleitungen stand nie was davon 

Hohe Bordsteinkanten komme ich locker hoch, vielleicht ja auch viel höher? Sieht man ja selbst nicht...


----------



## damage0099 (2. Oktober 2010)

Leg dir Stöckchen in versch. Höhen hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M132 (2. Oktober 2010)

"Stöckchen" ist gut  Ein bisschen höher müsst nun doch sein...


----------



## snoopz (2. Oktober 2010)

Dann nimm Kartons. Da geht das Rad auch nicht drauf, wenn Du mal einen Sprung vergeigst.


----------



## damage0099 (2. Oktober 2010)

Das Stöckchen mittels Hilfsmittel höhenverstellbar plazieren....  .....dann weißt du deine Höhe.


----------



## biker-wug (2. Oktober 2010)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Mit dem Bunny- oder dem Schweinehop? Mir ist am Anfang nämlich mehrfach passiert das ich trotzdem den Schweinehop gemacht hab, bis ich mir das mal jemand mitgeteilt hat.



Glaube zumindest dass es mit dem Bunny Hop war, zuerst Vorderrad hoch, dann Hinterrad nachgezogen durch eine Bewegung nach vorne.


----------



## DominikRE (10. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es ein trick das verdammte Vorderrad hoch zu bekommen? Ich drücke das immer unbewußt runter.


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Oktober 2010)

dann zieh es hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M132 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube, er meint eher, wie man das Vorderrad in der Luft behält, wenn man das Hinterrad hochzieht.
Das Problem hatte ich am Anfang auch. Das ist bei den Anleitungen teilweise schlecht beschrieben, da steht dann etwas von "sich nach vorne werfen", dann ist ja klar, dass das Vorderrad wieder nach unten geht.
Sich nach vorne werfen ist falsch, du musst einfach versuchen, deine Hüfte zum Lenker zu bewegen, deine Arme aber weiter auf Spannung zu behalten, damit das Vorderrad nicht sinkt.


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Oktober 2010)




----------



## DominikRE (10. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> dann zieh es hoch!


 
Super was versuch ich immer?

Bevor ich überhaupt die Bewegung machen kann ist das VR schon längst aufen Boden.  Das ist auch wenn ich ein Table springen möchte, ich drücke das Bike immer unbewußt nach unten was ich eigentlich nicht möchte. Von dem Gefühl her, wiegt das VR für mich wenn ich auf dem Bike stehe wie 500kg.  Kaum hoch zu bekommen.......

Wenn ihr wollt kann ich ja mal ein Video davon machen.


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Oktober 2010)

dann stehst du vermutlich zu weit vorne


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. Oktober 2010)

DominikRE schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wollt kann ich ja mal ein Video davon machen.



mach mal ein video, da lässt sich mehr ableiten!
ich glaube dein bewegungsablauf ist zu langsam?!


----------



## DominikRE (10. Oktober 2010)

So ich habe auf die schnelle mal ein Video bei uns in der Einfahrt gemacht. Ich weiß selber das ich wie ein Krüppel auf dem Bike stehe, und deswegen das Bike nicht hoch genug bekomme. (Laut eure Kommentare die kommen werden.) Nur wenn ich schneller wäre und mich mehr beugen würde, würd sich an der Höhe trotzdem nix ändern.

Vielleicht bin ich einfach nur zu fett oder doch zu blöd für. 

Parts:
Mensch zirka 100kg
Kona Cowan 2009 Dirtbike
FiveTen Freerider Blue Zebra

Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvJlP1IGY2o"]YouTube        - Es ist kein Bunnyhop[/nomedia]

Und ja ich habe was in den Armen.


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Oktober 2010)

jo, du stehst zuweit vorne und versuchst das bike aus den armen hochzuziehen, wenn du den lenker hochbekommen willst, nach hinten lehnen und dann quasi den körper wieder am lenker hochziehen, hr sollte dann von selbst steigen.


----------



## DominikRE (10. Oktober 2010)

Du meinst wie wenn ich ne wheelie versuchen würde. (Das nach hinten lehnen.)


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Oktober 2010)

genau


----------



## DominikRE (10. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> genau



Hmmm dann werd ich das mal morgen in angriff nehmen. 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (20. Oktober 2010)

video gefunden:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9035


----------



## Pittus (20. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


>


@Jetpilot,
bist du das selbst, sei nicht sauer aber irgendwie kommt mir das Bild komisch vor 1. der Körper ist extrem weit hinten, wie bei einen Drop und 
2.fährst du (oder wer das auch ist) mit Klickis   der Fuß ist Null verkeilt.
Wie gesagt, ich will niemaden angehen -> ich selbst schaffe selbst an einen guten Tag 25cm  
Als vergleich hier mal ein Foto vom Brocken Rocken (ein Event im Harz)

Mr. Hobbes 60 Zentimeter




Es kann ja auch 'ne Technik sein die ich nicht kenne, ich muß die Hüfte immer nach vorne bewegen (wie Hobbes auf den Bild) und habe nicht die Zeit das Bike unter mir durch zu schieben(wie auch bei ein paar cm).

Pitt


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Oktober 2010)

nein, ich bin das nicht auf dem bild, komme mittlerweile aber ähnlich hoch mit einer ähnlichen technik.
aber trotzdem zwei sachen: das sind keine flatpedals und man braucht die füße auch nicht immer zu verkeilen, es reicht schon aus, wenn das rad relativ eine bewegung richtung körper ausführt um pedalkontakt zu haben, darum müssen die füße nicht permanent verkeilt sein.

außerdem ist das Bike durchschieben sehr viel geeigneter, wenn man versucht auf beiden rädern zu landen, da man dadurch den durch den hüftimpuls entstehenden drehimpuls nach vorn ausgleichen kann.


----------



## Pittus (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir gerade die anderen Bilder angesehen, scheint wirklich eine andere Technik zu sein. Leider fehlt mir zum Veständnis das Bild wie er das Hinterrad anhebt. Ihr schiebt die Hüfte zum anheben vor und sofort danach das Rad unten durch ? Richtig 

Pitt


----------



## HomerMix (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde gerne mal zur sicherheit nachfragen ob ich es richtig mache. zur verdeutlichung noch ein video von mir(nicht lachen,ich lerne noch)
Das erste ist ein normalerhop und das zweite ein bunnyhop? ist das so richtig? (fahre ohne klickies)[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bInTqBNjev8"]YouTube        - hop vs bunnyhop[/nomedia]
Sattel ist zu weit oben,ich weiß...


----------



## Jetpilot (21. Oktober 2010)

erster ist ein "standart hop", der zweite hat ansätze des BH, ist aber technisch noch eher unausgereift. Problem ist nicht der sattel sondern der lange vorbau wodurch der schwerpunkt zu weit vor ist und sich somit ungünstigere Druckverteilungen konstellieren.

Eine bstimmte Abart* des standarthop ist m.E. bei schanzen wichtiger, da hier verkeilen und lenkerimpuls gleichzeitig stattfinden und der bunnyhop beihohem tempo recht timingintensiv ist. (außer man geht in den prejump bei großen drops, aber das ist ne andere liga...)
*Diese abart des standarthops unterscheidet sich vom normalen standarthop dadurch, das das HR nicht oder nur unwesentlich angehoben wird, nur das verbinden mit dem fahrrad durchs verkeilen findet statt, da ansonsten die gefahr besteht, das man das heck zusehr verreißt und so einen unkontrollierbaren drehimpuls nach vorne erzeugt.


----------



## HomerMix (21. Oktober 2010)

Über einen kurzen vorbau hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht und auch probeweise montiert. Damit war es zwar viel leichter mit dem springen und auch manuals,usw... zu machen, jedoch das normale fahrverhalten auf trails hat enorm unter der anderen gewichtsverteilung gelitten.
Andere möglichkeit wär die Z1(100mm) wieder auszubauen und die alte Judy(63mm) in verbindung mit dem kurzen Vorbau wieder einzusetzen; aber der komfortverlust ist dann halt schon enorm....


----------



## Marc B (21. Oktober 2010)

HomerMix schrieb:


> Über einen kurzen vorbau hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht und auch probeweise montiert. Damit war es zwar viel leichter mit dem springen und auch manuals,usw... zu machen, jedoch das normale fahrverhalten auf trails hat enorm unter der anderen gewichtsverteilung gelitten.



Inwiefern? 

Zum Video: Beide Versuche zeigen den Standard-Hop. Für den Bunny Hop musst du bei der ersten Bewegung beim Hochziehen des Vorderrads die Arme strecken und den Körper etwas nach hinten lehnen. Von da aus folgt dann der Hüftimpuls nach vorne zum Vorbau.
_
Hier siehst du, dass ich die Arme Strecke_:






_Die ganze Bewegung in Slow-Motion_:


----------



## HomerMix (21. Oktober 2010)

mein gewicht wurde vom lenker richtung sattel verlagert beim kurzen vorbau. Aufm trail hatte das die auswirkung dass das vorderrad deutlich weniger grip hatte. Es sei denn ich hab mich unnatürlich weit nach vorne gestreckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (22. Oktober 2010)

Mann mann, und ich denke ich mache Fortschritte beim Bunny...aber wenn ich mir die SlowMo da ansehe, erkenne ich immer wieder meine Fehler. Ich strecke die Arme nicht ausreichend..mein Problem: wenn ich das Bike nach hinten reiße + Arme gestreckt, komme ich mit dem Oberkörper nicht mehr vor und senkrecht um das HR zu heben. Ich habe in dem Moment mein Gewicht auf den Pedalen...!??!! Ich vermute, das Reißen muss nur impulsartig geschehen und danach direkt Oberkörper wieder ran ans Bike und abdrücken...?


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Oktober 2010)

ja, du ziehst dich quasi am bike hoch, bisschen wie klimmzüge.


----------



## DominikRE (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich stelle mir immer die Frage, habt ihr alle keine angst wenn ich so hoch mit euren Bikes seit das ihr mal wegrutschen könnt oder so? Alter das sind manchmal höhen da piss ich mir ins hemd.


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Oktober 2010)

wegrutschen inwiefern? vom pedal? Das passiert schon nicht, der Mechanismus ist einfach: weil deine achillessehne allein vom auf dem rad stehen vorgespannt ist (körperspannung halt) verkeilt der fuß sich fast schon automatisch, weil die gegenkraft bei kontaktverlust mit dem untergrund aufeinmal fehlt, der muskel aber immernoch eine kraft ausübt und den fuß nach unten klappt. Man sieht es sehr schön auf dem von marc geposteten video


----------



## biker-wug (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich probier in letzter Zeit auch öfters mal den Bunny Hop zu lernen. Bin mir aber auch immer nicht sicher ob ich den Standart oder den richtigen Bunny Hop mache.

Daher die direkte Frage: Wer im Bereich südliches Mittelfranken kann den Bunny Hop und könnte mich mal coachen??

Ciao


----------



## schrott rider (23. Oktober 2010)

kannst ja mal bei mir vorbeischaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (24. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt, hattest mir ja mal angeboten. 
Ich melde mich in nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Oktober 2010)

DominikRE schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir immer die Frage, habt ihr alle keine angst wenn ich so hoch mit euren Bikes seit das ihr mal wegrutschen könnt oder so? Alter das sind manchmal höhen da piss ich mir ins hemd.



Wenn man wegrutschen würde, kommt man gar nicht auf die Höhen

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, sich zunächst mit dem Verkeilen auf den Pedalen vertraut zu machen, von mir aus auch durch Schweinehopps.

Wenn Du das richtig kannst, dann geht der BH auch leichter.

Übrigens, man braucht keine Pedalen mit Saugrip für den BH. Die Pins wirken primär gegen seitliches Abrutschen, beim BH ziehst Du das Rad nach oben mit, das geht nur durch Druck per Verkeilen/Körperspannung. Ob Du da 100 Pinne oder keinen hast, macht da nicht wirklich viel Unterschied.

BH geht dann sogar mit Badeschlappen, soll jedoch nicht zum Nachmachen animieren.

Vielleicht als Tipp: Zunächst mit einfachen Plasteflats üben. Für den Fall des Abrutschens hat man deutlich weniger tiefe Wunden im Unterschenkel.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Jetpilot (25. Oktober 2010)

oder protektoren kaufen, sind m.E. eh sinnvoll


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> oder protektoren kaufen, sind m.E. eh sinnvoll



Natürlich, allerdings schützen die leider nur die vordere Seite des Unterschenkels, nicht aber die hintere, wie ich schmerzhaft schon feststellen durfte

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Jetpilot (25. Oktober 2010)

richtig, ich vergas


----------



## Marc B (25. Oktober 2010)

Protekten, die sowohl Schienbein und Waden schützen sind, gibt es im Trialbereich.


----------



## DominikRE (26. Oktober 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> Protekten, die sowohl Schienbein und Waden schützen sind, gibt es im Trialbereich.



Wenn wir schon dabei sind, hast du da ein paar Tipps? Ich fahre Dirt Jump und alle meine Protektoren sind mir irgendwie zu eng oder zu groß.

PS: Was ist das für ein geiles Pinkes Fully im Video?


----------



## Marc B (26. Oktober 2010)

DominikRE schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon dabei sind, hast du da ein paar Tipps? Ich fahre Dirt Jump und alle meine Protektoren sind mir irgendwie zu eng oder zu groß.
> 
> PS: Was ist das für ein geiles Pinkes Fully im Video?



Hm, dann musst du andere ausprobieren. Welche Marken und Modelle hattest du denn bisher?

P.S.: Das ist das Transition Bottlerocket von Hannes aka Freesoul:


----------



## DominikRE (26. Oktober 2010)

Habe 661 und Fox benutzt.

Das Bike ist der Hammer.


----------



## LeonF (26. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ja, du ziehst dich quasi am bike hoch, bisschen wie klimmzüge.



Also ich mach das eher immer so, dass ich aus dem auftakt-manual (also knie gebeugt, arme gestreckt), während dem ich mich auch noch in die federung fallen lasse, "aufstehe" oder hochspringe. also kommt der impuls aus den beinen und die Arme müssen nicht gebeugt werden und sind bei der Landung dann gestreckt um die Landung abzufedern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (26. Oktober 2010)

ich meinte so wie im video, der biker zieht sich am bike hoch, ohne armkraft dürfte das nicht gehen. Zugegeben, der vergleicht mit den klimmzügen war ein griff ins klo


----------



## Gash (19. November 2010)

kleines Update von mir: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10254


----------



## LeonF (19. November 2010)

Also ich brauch eigentlich mehr beinkraft. ich spring aus dem manual hoch.ich brauch meine arme nur um das rad "mitzunehmen"...


----------



## Harry. (25. November 2010)

wenn ich 3 Treppenstufen hochkomme (genau 50 cm) ohne dass das Hinterrad eine Kante berührt kann ich dann den Bunny-Hop?

Ich springe um mein Rad zu schonen nur hoch. Ich schaffe es nicht einmal die Hochsprungbewegung gedanklich zu zerlegen. 
Für das Abfedern nach übersprungenem Hinterniss bleibt erst recht keine Zeit.
Wenn ich 50 mal über Kartons springe, täte der schlecht abgefederte Aufprall dem Rad bestimmt nicht gut!

Vor Schulen hat man öfter 2 oder 3 Treppenstufen ohne dass der Anlauf berauf geht.

So werde ich mal weiterüben bis ich bei 60cm Höhe bin. Falls ich dann immer noch nicht die richtige Bunnyhop Technik habe - auch egal. Hauptsache ich komme über Hinternisse. Abfedern übe ich später - oder separat bei Drops.


----------



## eifelhexe (25. November 2010)

Ich guck ja je nach Arbeitszeit auf Anixe HD die Sendung Focused...Oh je, wenn ich sehe wie so manche bike Profis fahren, da wird mir ganz schwindlig Könnte ich nur nen winzigen Bruchteil davon, das wäre schön.


----------



## Harry. (26. November 2010)

Die ganze Bewegung in Echtzeit "auf die Reihe zu bringen" ist nicht einfach.

Mir hilft es, wenn ich dieses "nach unten drücken" mir vorstelle:





Dann vielleicht noch Rad "durchschieben". Der Rest ergibt sich.

Also nach dem das Vorderrad "angelupft" ist, das Hinterrad in den Boden pressen. Mir bringt diese Vorstellung mehr Erfolg.


----------



## Harry. (26. November 2010)

ein erstes kleines Video.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrLNFgzOUkM"]YouTube        - Eierschachtel.wmv[/nomedia]

Mehr gibt die billige Kompaktkamera nicht her.

Vielleicht kann ich nach Weihnachten bessere Videos in HQ bieten - schau mer mal


----------



## Harry. (29. November 2010)

Ist das jetzt ein Bunnyhop - oder nicht?
Mindestens 50 mal probiert. Ein paar mal ohne Berührung der Stufenkanten geschafft. Am Ende des Videos in Superzeitlupe. Allerdings lässt die Bildqualität noch zu wünschen übrig.

Was kann ich noch besser machen?


----------



## Jetpilot (29. November 2010)

ja, ist einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry. (29. November 2010)

Und noch eins:





 
War zeitlich vor dem oberen. 

Irgendwie scheinen die 50cm meine Grenze zu sein.

Wenn ich diese zuverlässig schaffen würde, dann hätte ich zumindest Parkbankhöhe. 

Jetzt liegt erst mal Schnee, da kann ich den Muskelkader (Rücken) von den gut 100 Sprüngen am Wochenende auskurieren. Bei ungefähr 20% der Sprünge hatte ich es tatsächliche geschafft, ohne eine Kante zu berühren.


----------



## PiR4Te (15. Februar 2011)

Kann es sein, dass man anders als beim Manual das Gewicht beim Bunnyhop nicht ganz so weit nach hinten verlagert (eher nach oben zieht) um das Vorderad hoch zu bekommen?

Ich habe das Problem, wenn ich das Vorderrad weit hochziehe, lege ich mich weit nach hinten, komme aber dadurch nicht in den "FLUSS" mich wieder nach vorne oben zu bewegen.

Gruss


----------



## Marc B (15. Februar 2011)

@Pira4te: Ich denke, dass du mit der Annahme richtig liegst. Sieht man hier ganz gut:







_Die ganze Bewegung in Slow-Motion_:


----------



## Cedric_RE (15. Februar 2011)

Ich kann jetzt nur von mir spreche, mein großtes Problem ist das ich mit mein Dirt nicht weit nach hinten genug gehe und deswege nicht hoch genug komme.

Ich habe mir jetzt vorgenommen das ich die angst das ich nach hinten kippe mir nehme in dem ich extra nach hinten fallen lasse und dann auf so ne Matte oder was anderes fallen lasse.


----------



## eifelhexe (15. Februar 2011)

Bekommt man no'n Bunny Hop auch ohne Klickpedale hin?


----------



## Matrahari (15. Februar 2011)

eifelhexe schrieb:


> Bekommt man no'n Bunny Hop auch ohne Klickpedale hin?



Ja !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (15. Februar 2011)

ohne ist es eigendlich leichter, mit ist man doch immer verleitet zu mogeln..


----------



## LeonF (15. Februar 2011)

Mit Kllicks ist es dann meistens kein bunnyhop... (zumindest, wenn man ihn nicht schon ohne kann)


----------



## Cedric_RE (15. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht ob ich es mir einbilde oder ob es wirklich so ist. Aber mir kommt das vor das man mit einem Fully viel besser springen kann als mit einem Hardtail.


----------



## martin! (15. Februar 2011)

ich kann mein fully auch besser hochschnalzen als mein cc hardtail. aber verallgemeinern kann man das so nicht denke ich. die jungs mit ihren street- und dirtbikes zeigen schon deutlich wo der hammer hängt  und die trialer und bmxer sowieso


----------



## WRC206 (15. Februar 2011)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass man bei einem Fully die Federung etwas nutzen kann. Ich stelle mir immer vor, wie ich sie zusammen presse um den daraus folgenden Schwung mit zu nutzen.
Bei Dirtbikes wird sicherlich auch die Geometrie (zB kurze Kettenstrebe) helfen...ist einfach besser aufs Hinterrad zu bekommen.


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Februar 2011)

es ist ne geometriefrage. Mit dem 18kg freerider komme ich etwa gleich hoch wie mit meinem Hardtail. Die Federung spielt m.E. ne sekundäre rolle weil das eig nur davon abhängt wie hoch du das vr bekommst und das geht einfacher wenn der schwerpunkt recht weit hinten ist.


----------



## LeonF (16. Februar 2011)

Also in Theorie sollte der Federweg den Impuls "schlucken". Das ist wohl der Grund warum bei BH-contests nicht mit fully gesprungen wird und danny macaskill einmeterirgendwas mit einem hardtail ohne federgabel hüpft


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Februar 2011)

die machen ja auch bisschen was anderes...


----------



## LeonF (16. Februar 2011)

Witzbold!


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Februar 2011)

wieso? Im grunde ist das doch kein bunnyhop mehr sondern eher ein sehr hoher backwheelhop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (17. Februar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjVl6PLPM2c"]YouTube        - Ryan Leech Slow Motion[/nomedia]


----------



## LeonF (17. Februar 2011)

@jetpilot:
aber beim BH ist das doch ein ähnlicher Impuls...


----------



## Powerdome (22. Februar 2011)

Wenn DU mit einem Fully einen hohen Bunny schaffst, dann ist deine Federung aber sowas von falsch eingestellt....Sie soll ja das ganze schlucken.


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Februar 2011)

äh, nein, weil der bunnyhop hat nicht besonders viel mit federung zu tun.


----------



## LeonF (22. Februar 2011)

Powerdome schrieb:


> Wenn DU mit einem Fully einen hohen Bunny schaffst, dann ist deine Federung aber sowas von falsch eingestellt....Sie soll ja das ganze schlucken.



äähhhh... NEIN!!!!


----------



## Powerdome (24. Februar 2011)

aha, sry aber ihr solltet mal drüber nachdenken....
die zug stufe ist so eingestellt, daß das hinterrad beim ausfedern nicht den boden verlassen soll damit es schön traktion bietet. wenn die leute nun einfedern , dann verpufft die ganze energie beim ausfedern. ich fahre seit dem ich 6 bin trial, nun bin ich 33. brauchst mir nichts zu erklären. stell dich auf ein trial bike mit 1,6 bar luft druck und spring ab oder mach es mit einem fully....natürlich kannst du die druckstufe aus rausdrehen. dann hebst du ab wie ein haase, aber die die nächste bodenwelle hebelt dich auch aus.


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Februar 2011)

Trialräder haben eine andere Geometrie als alle anderen Mountainbikes und eignen sich allein deshalb schon besser für allerlei tricks.
Die Zugstufe bei langhubigen fahrrädern mag zwar einen anteil der Energie durch reibung in wärme umwandeln, aber dennoch werde ich mit jedem dh-Bike höher springen als mit einem CC hardtail. Mit einem BMX komme ich höher als mit dem DHler usw.
Ich denke es ist eher eine frage der geometrie als der Zugstufeneinstellung, denn die geometrie erlaubt dann auch die tatsächliche umsetzung von körperkraft in sprunghöhe. Aus erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass ich mit meinem FR-bike nahezu unabhängig von der zugstufeneinstellung ca 50cm hoch springen kann.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (24. Februar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Aus erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass ich mit meinem FR-bike nahezu unabhängig von der zugstufeneinstellung ca 50cm hoch springen kann.



WTF? Ich komme mit meinem AM derzeit gerade mal gute 15cm hoch...bin dann mal weg, trainieren.


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Februar 2011)

salltel oben oder unten? Mit hohem sattel schaffe ich auch keine 20... Üben lässt sich das gut, wenn du holzbretter irgentwo so stapeln kannst, dass sie bei leichter berührung umfallen (keine sturzgefahr), dann hast du auch direkt ne schöne rückmeldung über die erreichte höhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (25. Februar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> salltel oben oder unten? Mit hohem sattel schaffe ich auch keine 20... Üben lässt sich das gut, wenn du holzbretter irgentwo so stapeln kannst, dass sie bei leichter berührung umfallen (keine sturzgefahr), dann hast du auch direkt ne schöne rückmeldung über die erreichte höhe.



Schon mit abgesenktem Sattel. 
Habe auch schon mehrmals darüber nachgedacht mal eben ein paar Euro im baumarkt zu investieren um mir 'ne verstellbare Barriere zu bauen wo man dann testen kann wie hoch man wirklich kommt.


----------



## Soeintyp (25. Februar 2011)

Hey leute ich versuche gerade mich vom Standart hop auf den Bunnyhop umzugewöhnen aber so richtig will mir das nicht gelingen

beim Standart Hop komm ich höchstens auf 30 cm und beim Bunnyhop wenns mal vernünftig klappt auch knapp 20

Ich hab einfach das problem das ich das vorderrad nicht so richtig hochreißen kann (mir fehlen denke ich mal die nötigen Mukkis dazu) und dadurch krieg ich auch diese "mit dem lenker nach vorne schnellen um das hinterrad hochzubekommen" bewegung nicht hin außerdem krieg ich meine beine auch nicht gestreckt weil ich dann vorne rüberkippen würde

hatt vieleicht jemand tipps wie man vom Standart hop am besten auf den Bunnyhop kommt ?

Gruß Max


----------



## Marc B (25. Februar 2011)

> hatt vieleicht jemand tipps wie man vom Standart hop am besten auf den Bunnyhop kommt ?



Mit Flatpedals üben, einen recht kurzen Vorbau montieren und ganz wichtig: Den Standard-Hop komplett vergessen als wäre er nicht existent - denn auch wenn er anfangs noch besser klappt, sollte man ihn vergessen, da er sich sonst immer in die Bunny-Hop-Bewegung reinmischt und das Gelingen desselben verhindert.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## martin! (25. Februar 2011)

das umgewöhnen ist frustrierend
weil alles in einem noch das bewegungsmuster vom normalen hop ausführen will.
wichtig ist etwas zeit und geduld 
die muckies kommen schon, und du wirst merken das es auch mit weniger kraft geht.


----------



## LeonF (25. Februar 2011)

Du lehnst dich aber schon zurück und bringst deinen Schwerpunkt nach hinten, um das Vorderrad hochzubringen? (mit gestreckten Armen) ?
Wenn du das Vorderrad nur durch Beugen der Arme hochreißt, können oben genannte Probleme entstehen...


----------



## Soeintyp (25. Februar 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> Du lehnst dich aber schon zurück und bringst deinen Schwerpunkt nach hinten, um das Vorderrad hochzubringen? (mit gestreckten Armen) ?
> Wenn du das Vorderrad nur durch Beugen der Arme hochreißt, können oben genannte Probleme entstehen...



genau das gelingt mir nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (25. Februar 2011)

Versuch es folgendermaßen:
Du gehst ganz tief über den lenker, beugst die knie ein bisschen und gehst dann ruckartig nach hinten, dabei drückst du das hinterrad in den boden. Du hast am anfang vielleicht das gefühl, dass du hinten überkippst darum erstmal nicht übertreiben. Wenn du hinten bist, ziehst du dich am rad wieder hoch, nach vorne oben (so wie beim start in der wasserrutsche). Dadurch kommt der lenker etwa in richtung Hüftebene. Das Hinterrad folgt ganz von alleine, musst wenn du körperspannung hast warscheinlich nichtmal groß verkeilen.


----------



## Cedric_RE (1. März 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> Du lehnst dich aber schon zurück und bringst deinen Schwerpunkt nach hinten, um das Vorderrad hochzubringen? (mit gestreckten Armen) ?
> Wenn du das Vorderrad nur durch Beugen der Arme hochreißt, können oben genannte Probleme entstehen...



Ist bei mir nicht anders.


----------



## LeonF (2. März 2011)

Dann muss ich dich enttäuschen... 
das ist dann kein richtiger Bunnyhop...


----------



## HomerMix (3. März 2011)

Ich hab jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen dass ein kürzerer vorbau helfen soll. Allerdings hab ich bedenken den einfach mal so zu tauschen um dann festzustellen dass ich kaum noch einen hang hochkomme weil das vorderrad immer hoch kommen will. Da ich schon meine judy SL (63mm) gegen eine Z1(100mm) getauscht habe, könnte es halt zu viel des guten werden, oder was meint ihr?
Vorbau derzeit 130mm, oberrohrlänge müsste zwischen 58 und 59 cm liegen. ich selbst bin 178cm groß.


----------



## IcaroZero (3. März 2011)

HomerMix schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich bedenken den einfach mal so zu tauschen um dann festzustellen dass ich kaum noch einen hang hochkomme weil das vorderrad immer hoch kommen will.



Sagt man immer so.

Ich konnte nach nem Wechsel von 100er auf 45er Vorbau - auch Uphill - nix negatives feststellen. Dafür gehen alle Vorderrad-Hochzieh-Aktionen viel leichter.


----------



## martin! (3. März 2011)

wenn es dann mit dem langen vorbau irgendwann klappt, klappts mit dem kurzen schon lange 

ich hatte an meinem hardtail immer nen langen vorbau dran. irgendwann ging das auch.


----------



## HomerMix (3. März 2011)

Also eher lassen wie es ist mit dem 130er vorbau?


----------



## Cedric_RE (3. März 2011)

@HM

Ich sehe das Problem bei uns wo ganz anders, wir reissen den Lenker immer nach oben, sprich Arme angewinkelt und nicht gestreckt und nach oben ziehen. 

Ich habe mal ein BunnyHop geschaft aber bei der Landung bin ich von der Pedale gerutscht und mein ganzes Schienenbein aufgerissen. Seit dem an ist auch da eine kleine aber leichte angst. Und wo ich mir Schützer gekauft habe, habe ich die Pedalen hinten im Fuß reingehauen.


----------



## PiR4Te (3. März 2011)

Hab heut mal wieder geübt und n kleines viedeo gemacht, kommt mir alles sehr ruppig und undynamisch vor... 30 cm sind grad so drin.

Sieht das aus wie ein Bunnyhop?


----------



## HomerMix (3. März 2011)

Joah... oder ich kann mir nach 15 jahren normaler Hop(also ohne klickies) einfach keinen Bunny mehr anlernen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadgrajin (3. März 2011)

Cedric_RE schrieb:


> Und wo ich mir Schützer gekauft habe, habe ich die Pedalen hinten im Fuß reingehauen.



Du solltest deine Pedale mit Schaumstoff verkleiden *fg*

Ne, das Problem kenne ich. Passende Schuhe und Pedale und ganz wichtig Körperspannung. Wollte vor einiger Zeit auch mal mit meinem Hardtail den BunnyHop machen und bin abgerutscht, dabei hab ich mir die Pedale gegen das Schienbein, das Oberrohr in die Weichteile und danach den ganzen Rest Mensch auf die Pflastersteine gelegt. Hat ordentlich weh getan und erstmal eine dicke Blockade ausgelöst und die muss dann erstmal wieder weg damit es weiter geht.


----------



## martin! (3. März 2011)

ich freu mich auch jedesmal wenn das pedal einfach nur gegen den ratzefatze knallt und die gewindestifte da ihr loch rein hacken und nicht mehr in mein bein


----------



## Cedric_RE (3. März 2011)

@HomerMix

Ich bemerke so älter man wird so länger braucht man um es zu erlernen. (Bei mir zumindest.)

@nadgrajin

Ich habe FiveTen Freerider Zebra, und da bin ich kaum am wegrutschen nur einmal falsch drauf kommste ganz schlecht runter.  Und man hat kein Gefühl dort drin.....

Wenn man aufer Wiese knallt ist das ja eine Sache aber eine andere wenn man aufen Pflastersteine knallt. Das ist eigentlich meine größten ängste...^^

@Thema Bunny Hop

Ich muss auch zuegeben das ich mit einem Fully viel höher springen kann. (Hop) Und ich denke einen Bunnyhop auch viel schneller erlenen könnte. ^^


----------



## Ti-Max (3. März 2011)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Passende Schuhe und Pedale und ganz wichtig Körperspannung..



Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole

Das Einzige, was wichtig ist, ist Körperspannung.

Ich komm mit Badeschlappen nahezu genauso hoch wie mit Strassenschuhen. Die so oft verherrlichten 5-10 helfen nur gegen seitliches Abrutsches, beim BH besteht aber die Gefahr, dass man den Kontakt zu den Pedalen verliert, da sich der Fuss mangels Körperspannung vom Pedal löst.

Die Pedale sind daher auch grundsätzlich erstmal egal, zur Verletzungsvermeidung würde ich zunächst was aus Plaste empfehlen.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## LeonF (3. März 2011)

Cedric_RE schrieb:


> @HM
> 
> Ich sehe das Problem bei uns wo ganz anders, wir reissen den Lenker immer nach oben, sprich Arme angewinkelt und nicht gestreckt und nach oben ziehen.



Höchstwahrscheinlich, ja 
Da msst ihr dann ech dran arbeiten, wenn ihr den Bunnyhop beherrschen wollt... (is leider so  )
Es ist auch mMn keine wirkliche Alternative oder Übergangslösung, weil ihr euch diese Fehler dann angewöhnt...

Das mit den Verletzungen:
so gut schützen, wies geht und wenns daneben geht: Ja mei, dann tuts halt mal weh...  
Lasst euch nicht davon abschrecken, Narben machen männlich... 

Edit:

Wie Ti-Max schon sagt, Körperspannung ist wichtig, nicht das Material. 
Ich habe den Bunnyhop auf reinen Klickpedalen mir nem kleinen Plastikkäfig drumrum und Strassenschuhen gelernt....
(und auf nem billigen Hardtail  )


----------



## Cedric_RE (3. März 2011)

Ich träum ja teilweise davon, und dort klappt es sogar das mit der Spannung und so. Nur sobald ich aufen Bike stehe geht das nicht mehr mit der Spannung.....


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (3. März 2011)

Für Körperspannung - immer wieder üben unter langsamem rollen OHNE betätigen der Vorderradbremse mit dem hinteren Bein das Hinterrad in die Lufz zu bekommen.


----------



## LeonF (3. März 2011)

Und davon träumen ist schonmal ein gutes zeichen... 
und wenn du dir vorstellst, wies hinhaut, hauts auch einfacher hin...


----------



## ChristophC (4. März 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Hab heut mal wieder geübt und n kleines viedeo gemacht, kommt mir alles sehr ruppig und undynamisch vor... 30 cm sind grad so drin.
> 
> Sieht das aus wie ein Bunnyhop?


  Ich würd sagen: Ja! 

Noch ausbaufähig aber vom Prinzip her ein Bunnyhop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (4. März 2011)

Aber du komprimierst hauptsächlich deine Federung und nutzt diesen Impuls mehr als den Impuls, der aus der Gewichtsverlagerung kommt...
Ich würde mich am Anfang noch stärker in den Manual zurücklehnen und dann eben auch stärker wieder nach vorne kommen. Dann ist der Bunnyhop auch wirklich ein sauberer BH und nicht nur eine Dekompression einer Federung.


----------



## Jetpilot (5. März 2011)

Nein, das ist kein Bunnyhop. Morgen stelll ich mal ein vid rein wo ich versuche es zu erklären.


----------



## LeonF (5. März 2011)

Da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## LB-Biker (5. März 2011)

Wie hoch kommt ihr eig beim BunnyHop?
Ohne IBC-Faktor bin ich bei 65 cm mit dem Dirtbike.
Gibt ja viele die es so um 1 Meter hoch schaffen wie machen die das?
Gruß


----------



## LeonF (5. März 2011)

Also ich schaffs so auf 50 cm hohe Absätze...
(nicht so hoch...  )


----------



## Jetpilot (5. März 2011)

die gehen auf das hinterrad und machen dann hohe backwheelhops. Anders geht das auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HomerMix (6. März 2011)

@pir4Te du machst genau das was ich versuche mir abzugewöhnen...


----------



## PiR4Te (6. März 2011)

Also wäre es auch besser mir das gleiche abzugwewöhnen 

Das schwierige ist einfach, die Dynamik zu entwickeln, wenn man sich nach hinten gelehnt hat um vorn hochzuziehen, den Körper wieder nach vorne oben zu bewegen, aber das wird schon.

Das beste übungsvideo ist für mich dieses...


----------



## LeonF (6. März 2011)

Ahhh...da liegt der Hund begraben! Kein Wunder... 
Der machts auch nicht ganz sauber... 
Ich warte noch auf das Video vom Jetpilot, vllt wirds dann klarer.
Such dir lieber ein anderes video zum Üben 
Das ist denk ich ganz gut:


Marc B schrieb:


> @Pira4te: Ich denke, dass du mit der Annahme richtig liegst. Sieht man hier ganz gut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Edit:
naja obwohl:
soo schlecht ist es gar nicht. Ich find die BH- Slo-mo die ich zitiert hab trotzdem iwie sauberer und besser.


----------



## Schildbürger (7. März 2011)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Für Körperspannung - immer wieder üben unter langsamem rollen OHNE betätigen der Vorderradbremse mit dem hinteren Bein das Hinterrad in die Luft zu bekommen.


Das übe ich zur Zeit.  Allerdings funktioniert es nicht wenn ich zuviel Körperspannung aufbaue, also muss ich lockerer werden. 
War dieses Video schon?
http://www.pusstv.com/_uwPlybJMmiaC


----------



## Cedric_RE (7. März 2011)

Lass uns doch alle mal ein Video von sich machen wie die ein BunnyHop versuchen, so kann man die Fehler direkt sehen und einem sagen was man falsch macht.


----------



## martin! (7. März 2011)

gute idee!
irgendwann habe ich das schon mal gemacht. das hilft sehr gut!
wenn man das video dann in einzelne bilder auflöst kann man dann in ruhe durchklicken (daumenkino) und die knackpunkte direkt erkennen.


----------



## mecklenburger (7. März 2011)

Hast du schon mal an ein anderen Sport gedacht?


----------



## Cedric_RE (8. März 2011)

mecklenburger schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal an ein anderen Sport gedacht?



Nö....

Rennkart fahren habe ich keine lust mehr.


----------



## LB-Biker (8. März 2011)

Leute der Bunny Hop ist sau einfach, das ist der allererste 'Trick' den man lernt (Wheelie ausgenommen) unt dementsprechend wichtig ist er. Auf ihm baut der Rest der Tricks auf.
Vergesst Videoanalyse und How To's von Youtube--> Setzt euch aufs Bike und übt! So einfach und doch so schwer...


----------



## Marc B (8. März 2011)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Leute der Bunny Hop ist sau einfach, das ist der allererste 'Trick' den man lernt (Wheelie ausgenommen) unt dementsprechend wichtig ist er. Auf ihm baut der Rest der Tricks auf.
> Vergesst Videoanalyse und How To's von Youtube--> Setzt euch aufs Bike und übt! So einfach und doch so schwer...



Das sehe ich anders - besonders für Biker die bisher nur den Standard-Hop einsetzten ist die Bunny-Hop-Technik häufig schwer zu erlernen. Ohne Tipps oder Korrekturen kann man da viel falsch machen, sodass es kaum mit dem Bunny Hop klappen wird.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (8. März 2011)

Sehe ich genauso wie Marc. Wenn man ihn kann und die Bewegung verstanden hat, ist er wirklich einfach. Aber bis man da hin kommt, ist es ein langer Weg, auf dem man viel falsch machen kann.


----------



## martin! (8. März 2011)

jup, so ist es


----------



## LB-Biker (8. März 2011)

Das ist vom Grundgedanken richtig, aber die Realität ist anders.
Das Verhältnis zwischen auf dem Bike üben und über den Bunny Hop ansich zu philosophieren stimmt oftmals nicht.
Jeder wird wissen wie ein Bunny Hop aussieht, zuerst das Vorderrad hoch und dann das Hinterrad.
Wenn man das weiß muss man nurnoch üben üben üben.
Ich wusste auch nicht mehr, habe selbst am Bike rumprobiert und nach 2 Tagen saß der Bunny Hop, nach 4 Monaten war ich bei 65cm.
Wenn ich das konnte könnt ihr das auch.
Und JETZT sehe ich mir Videos von Profis an und überlege wie ich das Timing besser hinbekomme, wie ich noch schneller in der Bewegung werde und höher komme.
Aber solange noch keine Basis vorhanden ist kann man sich m.M.n. Videoanalysen ect. sparen, ihr merkt schon ob ihr ein Schweine oder ein Bunny Hop macht.

Das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung und jeder hat seine eigene und das ist ja ok.

Gruß


----------



## LeonF (8. März 2011)

Ich sagte ja, wenn er sitzt, dann sitzt er...


----------



## Knickedstopper (8. März 2011)

Ja, wahrscheinlich ist der Bunny Hop echt ziemlich einfach. Ich habe 18 Jahre lang geglaubt ich kann ihn, dann habe ich durch Zufall herausgefunden, dass ich vor 18 Jahren den Standardhop gelernt habe und der steckt sehr sehr tief in meinem Rückenmark. 

Habe jetzt zwei Tagelang intensivst den tatsächlichen Bunny Hop probiert und habe es heute endlich mal gebacken bekommen, dass die Räder nicht zeitgleich abgehoben sind. Bis ich sagen kann, dass ich den Bunny Hop kann, wird noch einige Zeit vergehen und ich muss mir auf jeden Fall den Standardhop verkneifen.

Hab jetzt noch ein Tipp an die verzweifelten-20-Jahre-Standardhop-Springer:
tatsächlich einmal bis zur Vergasung einfach immer nur das Vorderrad hochreißen, gar nicht versuchen, das Hinterrad hochzubekommen. 
Dann ganz vorsichtig auch versuchen den Lenker runter zu drücken und evtl. das Hinterrad etwas hochziehen. Lieber ganz kleine Brötchen backen, als dass die Räder wieder gleichzeitig abheben.


----------



## LeonF (8. März 2011)

siehste, LB-Biker, das kommt raus, wenn man einfach so fährt... 
Ne ohne witz, am besten macht mans schon mit Hilfe... (da genügt ja schon ein Fahrtechnikbuch  )


----------



## Stian (23. März 2011)

So, habe mich mal bei meinen ersten kleinen Hüpfern gefilmt.

Ist der Bewegungsablauf in Ansätzen richtig (Vorderrad zuerst, Hinterrad durch Hüftimpuls hochziehen)?

Verbesserungsvorschläge und konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12480


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (23. März 2011)

Sieht für mich richtig aus - jetzt eben langsam dahingehend rantasten dass Du Dich etwas mehr nach hinten und stärker nach oben "wirfst". 
Allerdings auch nicht zu weit nach hinten - passiert mir manchmal - dann fehlt die Kraft für's anschließende Gewicht nach vorne verlagern und man springt nicht...


----------



## leguan92 (1. Mai 2011)

hi
Ich bekomme das Voderrad nicht hoch , auch nicht durch zurücklehnen !!iDeshalb  hätte da mal ne frage, ich bekomme das einfach nicht so hin  wie es sein soll !!
Mein Bike : http://www.bikepedia.com/Images/ima...8-Specialized-hardrock-comp-disc.jpg&f=Photos es wiegt 15 kg
Ich weiß es ist nicht das beste, aber mein neues bike hol ich mir erst im september !! wird ein dirt bike .. Trotzdem würde ich das gerne so hinbekommen , was könnte ich evtll  besser machen  ? oder ist das mit meinem bike überhaupt gut machbar ?? gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (1. Mai 2011)

Das ist auch mit dem Bike machbar  Auf dem Bild sieht der Sattel etwas hoch aus fürs Bunny Hop Üben. Wo genau hapert es bei deinen Versuchen?


----------



## biker-wug (1. Mai 2011)

Das Problem mit dem Vorderrad hochbekommen hab ich auch. Liegt daran, dass ich unbewußt die Arme beuge und mich nicht weit genug zurücklehne!!

Wie bekomm ich das am besten weg??

Vielleich hat ja wer nen guten Tipp!!!


----------



## leguan92 (1. Mai 2011)

Mein Sattel ist ganz unten ^^ . em ich weißes nicht, man  soll dass Vorderrad doch so hoch ziehn wie bei einem Manual, nur dass man die Beine danach streckt und aufrecht auf dem Fahrrad steht . Ich bekomme es einfah nicht hoch und fertig ^^ . ich bin nur 1,65 und meine rahmengröße ist 17 zoll , vielleicht liegt es daran . Ich lade morgen mal 3 Videos hoch von einem bunnyhop und wie ich nur das Vorderrad hochziehe und dann hoffe ich du kannst mir weiterhelfen und schaust nochmal in den Thread.


Hier ist es gut zu sehen :
http://img502.imageshack.us/i/bunnyhop1520jc8.jpg/ 
so bekomme ich mein bike nicht hoch evtll 8 cm. Um einen Bunnyhop zu schaffen muss ich mich über das lenkrad lehnen und tief in die hocke gehen , dann schaffe ich es aber das ist kein bunnyhop sondern ähnelt mehr den schweine hop.


Gute Nacht .


----------



## Marc B (2. Mai 2011)

@leguan92: Jep, dein Bike ist dir auf jeden Fall zu groß. Müsste aber trotzdem gehen. Einfacher würde es ein kurzer Vorbau machen (50 mm). Man muss das Vorderrad nur bei hohen Bunny Hops wirklich weit hoch ziehen, bei kleinen Bunny Hops besteht dazu gar nicht die Notwendigkeit, sprich: Man den Bewegungsablauf auch korrekt ausführen ohne, dass man das VR so weit hochreissen muss, wie die Cracks es auf den Bildern immer vormachen. Bei einem kleinem Bunny Hop kommst du bei der richtigen Bewegung mit dem VR zuerst wieder auf dem Boden auf.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## lekanteto (2. Mai 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Vorderrad hochbekommen hab ich auch. Liegt daran, dass ich unbewußt die Arme beuge und mich nicht weit genug zurücklehne!!
> Wie bekomm ich das am besten weg??
> Vielleich hat ja wer nen guten Tipp!!!



Hier ist etwas, was ich manchmal mache:


Langsam im Stehen rollen und zum Stillstand bremsen.
Den Oberkörper durch Anwinkeln der Arme tief über den Lenker bringen.
Arme strecken und den Lenker nach *hinten und oben* "ziehen" (HR Bremse immer noch gezogen)
Dadurch, dass ich das ganze im Stand mache, habe ich keine Angst hinzufallen; ich kann mich jederzeit mit den Beinen abfangen.
Da ich gar nicht erst versuche, zu springen oder zu rollen, kann ich mich ganz auf das Strecken der Arme konzentrieren.


----------



## leguan92 (2. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> @leguan92: Jep, dein Bike ist dir auf jeden Fall zu groß. Müsste aber trotzdem gehen. Einfacher würde es ein kurzer Vorbau machen (50 mm). Man muss das Vorderrad nur bei hohen Bunny Hops wirklich weit hoch ziehen, bei kleinen Bunny Hops besteht dazu gar nicht die Notwendigkeit, sprich: Man den Bewegungsablauf auch korrekt ausführen ohne, dass man das VR so weit hochreissen muss, wie die Cracks es auf den Bildern immer vormachen. Bei einem kleinem Bunny Hop kommst du bei der richtigen Bewegung mit dem VR zuerst wieder auf dem Boden auf.
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc





Gut dann kann ich ja eigentlich das Biken bis september sein lassen !! Werd dann nur noch bisschen durch den wald fahren   ziemlich entaeuschend fuer mich, da ich grade sehr viel motivation hatte . 

Moechte mir das Bike http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...cles-Ruler-Comp-Komplettbike-2011::26574.html im septemper kaufen !! Was meinst du ist der Vorbei dort auch zu gross ?? Wie erkenne ich dass der Vorbau zu gross ist ?? 


Gruss Leguan92


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (3. Mai 2011)

Den Vorbau kannst du auch an deinem jetzigen Bike leicht tauschen, kostet kaum was (20 - 30 â¬) und ist einfach zu erledigen. Wie gesagt, ich empfehle dir einen 50-mm-Vorbau. Hier findest du Infos zum Thema VorbaulÃ¤nge etc.:

*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=464849*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## leguan92 (3. Mai 2011)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-V1-Direct-Mount-Vorbau-2011-50mm::26604.html

Zum Beispiel den vorbei und dann passts ??


----------



## martin! (3. Mai 2011)

der ist für DC und wird an deiner gabel keinen halt finden...


----------



## Marc B (3. Mai 2011)

Nee, der passt nur zu Boxxer-Gabeln. Der hier in 40-mm ist lieferbar und günstig (musst nur gucken, ob deine Lenker ein 31,8 mm Maß hat):

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...sefelt-DH-Vorbau-318mm-1-1-8-Zoll::13418.html

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## leguan92 (3. Mai 2011)

Welcher denn? Ich kenne mich leider nichts so aus??


----------



## leguan92 (3. Mai 2011)

Der Durchmesser meines lenkers ??


----------



## Marc B (3. Mai 2011)

Der Durchmesser in der Lenkermitte, dort wo der Vorbau den Lenker klemmt. Mittlerweile ist das Maß von dem Truvativ-Vorbau der Standard, ältere Lenker sind schmaler, da braucht man einen Adapter.

Hier siehst du es, der obere Lenker hat das alte Maß, der montierte Lenker das dickere 31,8-mm-Maß:


----------



## leguan92 (3. Mai 2011)

Ok danke, dann schau ich heute mal  , ich melde mich 

Doch eintrage hab , was ändert es an meinem fahrrad das die bunnyhops einfacher gehen ?

Gruß


----------



## Marc B (4. Mai 2011)

durch den kürzeren vorbau bekommst du die front besser hoch und kannst dich schön nach hinten lehnen, was im ersten teil der bunny-Hop-bewegung sehr wichtig ist. er ermöglicht dir auch ein direkteres lenkverhalten und mehr sicherheit in steilen bergab-passagen. ergo: du wirst mehr spaß haben mit einem kürzeren Vorbau.


----------



## leguan92 (4. Mai 2011)

Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HomerMix (5. Mai 2011)

Ist ein kurzer vorbau für jedes bike zu empfehlen? Ich fahre ein etwas älteres modell, welches damals mit einem 130er vorbau ausgeliefert wurde(CC race fully). Die schmale flat Bar hab ich schon gegen einen monkey lite DH (710mm) getauscht.
Ich hab halt bedenken mir die geometrie komplett zu versauen, vorallem wenn ich mal steiler bergauf fahre. Der tausch der originalen Judy SL gegen eine 96er Z1 hat nämlich schon an den uphillfähigkeiten gezerrt...
also Breiter Rizer+Z1+kurzer Vorbau könnte zu viel des guten sein,oder?


----------



## Marc B (5. Mai 2011)

Du musst ja keinen 50mm-Stummel dran machen, aber einen 70 mm oder max. 90 mm Vorbau würde ich schon probieren. Bergauf kommt man mit der richtigen Fahrtechnik dann immer noch steile Rampen hoch.


----------



## floggel (25. Mai 2011)

So, ich hab dann mal gezielt den Bunny Hop geübt. Nach kurzer Zeit war mir klar, dass es schon in der ersten Phase beim nach hinten lehnen hakt. Speziell dazu folgende Frage: Ich winkel Beine und Arme an, drücke mich dann vom Lenker weg. Sollte man hier schon die Beine mitbenutzen oder bleiben die erstmal in der Hocke, bis das VR hoch genug ist? Irgendwie schaffe ich es damit nicht wirklich hoch. Könnte aber auch eine psychische Blockade sein. Was passiert, wenn man es übertreibt und nach hinten kippt, kann man da halbwegs sicher absteigen (wie beim Wheelie z.B., extra nach hinten zu kippen hat mir beim Üben damals sehr geholfen)?


----------



## Marc B (25. Mai 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> So, ich hab dann mal gezielt den Bunny Hop geübt. Nach kurzer Zeit war mir klar, dass es schon in der ersten Phase beim nach hinten lehnen hakt. Speziell dazu folgende Frage: Ich winkel Beine und Arme an, drücke mich dann vom Lenker weg. Sollte man hier schon die Beine mitbenutzen oder bleiben die erstmal in der Hocke, bis das VR hoch genug ist? Irgendwie schaffe ich es damit nicht wirklich hoch. Könnte aber auch eine psychische Blockade sein. Was passiert, wenn man es übertreibt und nach hinten kippt, kann man da halbwegs sicher absteigen (wie beim Wheelie z.B., extra nach hinten zu kippen hat mir beim Üben damals sehr geholfen)?



Hier kannst du dir das genau in Bild und Video anschauen:

*Ausführlicher Artikel Fahrtechnik-Tipp Bunny Hop*

Wenn du übertrieben nach hinten kippst, kannst du dir HR-Bremse ziehen mit einem Finger und das Vorderrad plumpst sofort nach unten. Falls du nach hinten kippst, kannst du schon auf den Füßen landen, wenn du ohne Klick übst, wobei das knapp werden kann. Am besten mit Rucksack auf einer Wiese trainieren, wenn dich die Angst vorm nach hinte kippen hemmt.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## dantonu (18. August 2011)

Hi,


Ich brauche dringend mal Tips von den Leuten die diesen verdammt verfliixten Bunnyhop koennen.

Ich krieg langsam die Kraetze von dem Bunnyhop, da ich einfach das Vorderrad nicht hochbekomme.

Ich ziehe das Vorderrad hoch und komm auf ca 25cm und fall dann nach vorne.

Hab ein Video davon gemacht und mit dem Slowmo Video, das Marc B immer wieder reinstellt verglichen.... Mir ist dadurch klargeworden dass ich noch viel weiter nach hinten muss.  

ABER auch wenn ich es weiss... ich krieg es einfach nicht hin meinen Koerper nach hinten zu werfen. 

Bin da wirklich ne stunde lang nur mit dem Gedanken ''OK, Ich leg mich jetzt schoen aufn Ruecken'' rangegangen... aber nicht einmal bin ich nach hinten gefallen  -.-


Glaubt es mir aber ich hab iwie ueberhaupt gar keine Angst davor, dass ich mich da hinlege, aber ich brauche jetzt irgendwie mal nen Tip, wie ich denn mein Koerpergewicht wirklich nach hinten verlege....


Falls es brauchbar ist stel ich auch noch das Video rein, aber ich weiss schon, dass ich einfach noch weiter nach hinten muss...


Helft mir ich verzweifle... 

Danke


----------



## sb_am (19. August 2011)

Du ziehst dein Vorderrad vermutlich nur aus den Armen nach oben, anstatt mit einer Gewichtsverlagerung nach HINTEN/oben.
Das Problem hatte ich am Anfang auch. Wenn du dir klar machst, dass du in der Zugbewegung auch nach hinten musst (Arsch über Hinterrad), dann kommt das Rad normal schön hoch.


----------



## PiR4Te (19. August 2011)

Irgenwann machts klick, dann klappts, so wars bei mir, erst ein bischen und dann kommt irgenwann routine rein, man überspringt Pfützen, Bordsteinkanten hoch... und trainiert so sein Timing.

Ich habe jetzt einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert (60mm) und war überrascht wieviel leichter und höher das Vorderrad kommt. 

Vorderrad hochziehen muss einfach sitzen, und nicht am Lenker "reißen" sondern Körpergewicht nach hinten! Danach kommt dann die Sache mit dem Hinterrad.

Gruss


----------



## mc83 (21. August 2011)

Hab mir gestern die erste Seite dieses Threads durchgelesen und die Tips beherzigt.
Heute gleich ausprobiert und innerhalb von max. 5min hats geklappt. Komme auch recht hoch mit dem Rad. Natürlich funktionierts nicht immer perfect, aber das macht ja die Übung.
Wies auf dem Trail ausschaut, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Auf dem Parkplatz ist es sicher um ein vielfaches einfacher.

Mein Tip: stellt euch kein Hindernis auf, auch nicht gedanklich! So gehts einfacher mit dem Bewegungsablauf.

Als nächstes kommt das Hinterradversetzen!

ps.: Danke für Eure Tipps!


----------



## PiR4Te (21. August 2011)

Glückwunsch!

Hinterrad versetzen ist viel einfacher als Bunnyhop, wobei ich den Wheeli warscheinlich nie richtig lernen werde... Manual ist wichtiger 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (24. August 2011)

Ich bekomm das Vorderrad ganz gut hoch, aber der Hinterreifen folgt nicht sondern zieht maximal 5cm hoch und stürtzt wieder ab und es sieht nur aus wien verkrüppelter Manual...


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (27. August 2011)

Genauso gehts mir auch! Das HR raufzubringen find ich nicht so schwer, aber das geht halt nie höher wie des VR... Wheelie kann ich ziemlich perfekt, hab ich auch lang geübt, abe beim vr hochziehen hab ich das gefühl dass das nicht mal ansatzweise so klappen kann. Ich hab echt keine Angst mich zu maulen und werf mich voll nach hinten/oben, aber die xc-feile will einfach nicht. Am Bike liegts aber sicher nicht, schließlich hab ich auch scho Videos gesehen wo se mit nem dhler auf ne Parkbank springen...
Also einfach weiter stupide üben und den Muskelkater in der Schulter ignorieren?


----------



## Get_down (27. August 2011)

Geht des den mit dem DH-Bock besser?


----------



## Get_down (3. September 2011)

Ich hab ein bisschen gesucht und habe gelesen dass man sich vom Bike abdrücken soll... Dabei habe ich mich filmen lassen und festgestellt, dass ich das Bike eher im dem Boden drücke, anstatt hochzufliegen. Oder muss ich eher vom Rad hochspringen und es hinterherziehen?


----------



## martin! (3. September 2011)

üben üben üben 
irgendwann machts klick und dann läufts.


----------



## lekanteto (3. September 2011)

Get_down schrieb:


> Dabei habe ich mich filmen lassen...


Stell das Video doch online. Dann kann dir hier am einfachsten geholfen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

